#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Дзэн и Чань >  > > >  >  >  Почему вы выбрали именно дзэн? (для полноты картины)

## Леонид Ш

Уже предвкушаю благородное молчание, подобное хлопку одной ладони  :Smilie:

----------

Алекс С (13.07.2010), Аньезка (23.06.2010), Турецкий (24.06.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (22.06.2010), Эделизи (23.04.2013)

----------


## Won Soeng

Выбирать пока не приходилось.

----------

Артемида (21.07.2010), Гавриилко (31.07.2014), Лаконика (30.07.2013), Монферран (29.04.2019), Цхултрим Тращи (22.06.2010)

----------


## Svarog

После ответа BTRа тему можно закрывать ибо все остальное это будет либо плагиат с ранний изречений BTRа либо бред  :Smilie:

----------

Масуми (21.04.2013), Эделизи (23.04.2013)

----------


## Леонид Ш

Побрежу на правах топикстартера  :Smilie: 

С буддизмом начал знакомство с книги Валполы Рахулы «Чему учил Будда», затем изучал сутры Палийского Канона, и до сих пор считаю, что начинать нужно с базиса: 4БИ, анитья, анатма.
Затем ознакомился с трудами тибетских учителей, если вкратце, то ваджраяну я не принял, т.к. там много примесей индуизма и шаманизма (или примесь Дхармы в индуизм и шаманизм), излишняя ритуализированнасть и много культов, в т.ч. чисто индуистский культ личности гуру и т.п. 
Затем прочитал трактат "О мновенном пробуждении" Мастера Хуэй Хая, когда читал, то не оставляло чувство чего-то до боли знакомого, и того что я давно уже знал, но не мог сформулировать. Прочитал почти все чаньские трактаты и книги о чань, что есть на русском языке. И начал неуклюже практиковать дзадзен. 
Затем стал знакомится с сутрами и трактатами махаяны, и обнаружил, что дзэн это практика махаяны, практически в чистом виде дошедшая до наших дней.
Затем был период в жизни, когда я на несколько лет забросил практику, да и вообще буддизм.
Но недавно произошли некоторые события, и я решил начать с чистого листа, снова с 4 Благородных Истин, Практики Восьмеричного Пути, особенно этапа нравственности, который был мною ошибочно упущен в прошлую попытку, что привело к плачевным результатам и потере почти десятилетия в пустую  :Frown:  Теперь практика, и я надеюсь понимание, выходят на следующий уровень, в двух словах все хорошо и фронт работы определен  :Smilie:

----------

Aion (22.06.2010), Akaguma (22.06.2010), Echo (23.06.2010), Joy (23.06.2010), Kit (27.10.2010), Ostrbor (23.06.2010), Pannyaanatta Armeniave (23.06.2010), Secundus (23.06.2010), Svarog (22.06.2010), ullu (23.06.2010), Won Soeng (22.06.2010), Алекс С (14.07.2010), Буль (23.06.2010), Дмитрий Зэнский (07.07.2013), Еше Нинбо (04.11.2011), Людмила Р (22.08.2010), Татьяна Котова (10.09.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (22.06.2010), Чиффа (26.06.2010), Шавырин (22.06.2010)

----------


## ullu

> т.к. там много примесей


Они точно там, или в вашем уме? :Smilie:   :Kiss: 

 ps. ну блин, не удержалась, простите :Smilie:  ну это типа почти шутка

----------

Аньезка (23.06.2010), Артем Тараненко (23.06.2010), Ондрий (23.06.2010), Шаман (24.06.2010)

----------


## Won Soeng

ullu, я например очень мало знаю о тибетском буддизме, просто потому, что никогда не проявлял к нему интереса. А когда этот интерес пытался проявить из уважения к разным собеседникам, он как-то не разгорался. Если, к примеру, палийский канон в доступных переводах я как минимум прочитал, а некоторые сутры даже неоднократно и очень усердно, то Ламрим пока даже в руки не брал, только конкретные цитаты читал, не особенно вчитываясь. 

А вот разный дзенский фольклор - просто взахлеб  :Smilie: 

На мой взгляд это просто вопрос склонностей.

----------

Joy (17.08.2010), Алик (24.04.2013), Буль (23.06.2010), Гавриилко (31.07.2014), Геннадий Юрич (16.08.2014), Дмитрий Зэнский (07.07.2013), Еше Нинбо (04.11.2011), Монферран (29.04.2019), Паня (25.03.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (23.06.2010)

----------


## ullu

> На мой взгляд это просто вопрос склонностей.


Так и я о том же  :Kiss: 

ps. Ууууу...Ламрииим....
Я не читала ))) ну частями....( пошла посыпать голову пеплом ).

----------

Ашвария (23.04.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

Дзенский фольклор - рулит! Очень его люблю! 
Начиная изучать Дхарму, заглянул конечно и в дзен. Понял, что в прошлой жизни китайцем-японцем я не был. Не сложилось понимание.

----------

Эделизи (23.04.2013)

----------


## Ersh

Потому что Дзен - это по духу именно та Дхарма, которую практиковал Будда, живая и бескомпромиссная. Путь Дзен это не путь ученика Будды - это Путь самого Будды, Путь Патриархов.

----------

Aion (23.06.2010), Joy (26.06.2010), Алик (24.04.2013), Буль (23.06.2010), Дмитрий Зэнский (07.07.2013), Еше Нинбо (04.11.2011), Кайто Накамура (23.01.2013), Леонид Ш (24.06.2010), Максимо (27.12.2013), Марина В (23.06.2010), Масуми (21.04.2013), Татьяна Котова (10.09.2015), Федор Ф (21.04.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (23.06.2010), Чиффа (26.06.2010)

----------


## Поляков

Один из путей для особого склада ума людей, ничего особенного.

----------

Lanky (25.06.2010), Secundus (23.06.2010)

----------


## Ho Shim

Меня еще интересовали психология, графический дизайн, альпинизм (и многое многое) Что-то как способ изменить себя, другое - изменить окружающее. Ну, а в дзэн все эти вопросы разрешены окончательно  :Smilie:

----------

Кайто Накамура (23.01.2013)

----------


## Karma Dordzhe

Ну чем хорош дзен, полагаю, все знают. 
Но, всё же, топикстартер наверняка имел в виду не просто "почему дзен?", а "почему именно дзен, а не другие школы?".
Думаю стоит заострить внимание на  сравнении дзен и других школ.

----------

Joy (26.06.2010)

----------


## Нагфа

> Ну чем хорош дзен, полагаю, все знают.


Просветите пожалуйста, мне после этой фразы как то совсем непонятно




> Думаю стоит заострить внимание на  сравнении дзен и других школ.


зачем?


Ответ на ключевой вопрос- *пока* это то, что нужно. то, что не уводит мой ум в сторону. Сколько будет длится это "пока" сейчас неизвестно, может 5 лет, а может 500.

----------


## Karma Dordzhe

1) Что Вам стало непонятно?
2) Для ответа на вопрос топикстартера.

----------


## Нагфа

> 1) Что Вам стало непонятно?


чем же хорош дзен?

----------


## Won Soeng

> чем же хорош дзен?


В Питере ретрит с дзен-мастером Ву Бонгом будет с 10 по 18 июля.

----------

Ersh (24.06.2010), Гавриилко (31.07.2014), Монферран (29.04.2019), Нагфа (23.06.2010)

----------


## Karma Dordzhe

Дык, перечитайте - столько людей уже высказались на эту тему выше.  :Smilie:

----------


## Нагфа

> Дык, перечитайте - столько людей уже высказались на эту тему выше.


Карма, Вы высказались, что это знают все, значит и Вы тоже. 
но я например, не знаю, и поэтому попросила рассказать именно Вас, как заявившего это.

----------


## Ho Shim

> Ну чем хорош дзен, полагаю, все знают. 
> Но, всё же, топикстартер наверняка имел в виду не просто "почему дзен?", а "почему именно дзен, а не другие школы?".
> Думаю стоит заострить внимание на  сравнении дзен и других школ.


Я честно говоря, не знаю чем он лучше или хуже. До Сутры Помоста и не хотелось особо быть буддистом, после - быть небуддистом уже не получалось))

----------

Ersh (24.06.2010), Lanky (25.06.2010), Won Soeng (24.06.2010), Кайто Накамура (23.01.2013), Максимо (27.12.2013), Чиффа (26.06.2010)

----------


## Ersh

> Ну чем хорош дзен, полагаю, все знают. 
> Но, всё же, топикстартер наверняка имел в виду не просто "почему дзен?", а "почему именно дзен, а не другие школы?".
> Думаю стоит заострить внимание на  сравнении дзен и других школ.


Давайте не будем додумывать за топикстартера, что он имел в виду. Это нарушение Правил Форума.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (24.06.2010)

----------


## Юань Дин

> Но, всё же, топикстартер наверняка имел в виду не просто "почему дзен?", а "почему именно дзен, а не другие школы?".


Кажется, у дзэн-буддизма есть преимущество в следующем:
в нашей современной жизни, когда все происходит в спешке, все завалены работой и сидят с утра до ночи за компьютерами, подготавливая отчеты, чертежи и пр., нет времени на различные ритуалы, на высокие философии и прочая и прочая. И здесь дзэн дает фору все остальным, внедряя практику непосредственно в жизнь и работу, отсекая разного рода лишние действия (ритуалы и пр.). Появляется возможность идти к просветлению не отрываясь от работы и не нарушая рабочий ритм.

----------

Karma Dordzhe (24.06.2010), Гавриилко (31.07.2014), Дмитрий Зэнский (07.07.2013)

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Кажется, у дзэн-буддизма есть преимущество в следующем:
> в нашей современной жизни, когда все происходит в спешке, все завалены работой и сидят с утра до ночи за компьютерами, подготавливая отчеты, чертежи и пр., нет времени на различные ритуалы, на высокие философии и прочая и прочая. И здесь дзэн дает фору все остальным, внедряя практику непосредственно в жизнь и работу, отсекая разного рода лишние действия (ритуалы и пр.). Появляется возможность идти к просветлению не отрываясь от работы и не нарушая рабочий ритм.


То-то Бодхидхарма 9 лет в пещере сидел, вот оторвался от компьютера, так оторвался  :Smilie:  Дзэн - это вход напрямую во врата Дхармы, Путь мгновенного постижения Праджня-парамиты (йогический уровень Махамудры, если сравнивать с ваджраяной), но то, что можно достичь результатов на Пути дзэн, в спешке, между составлением отчетов и игрой в компьютер, ИМХО заблуждение. Дзэн - прежде всего монашеская традиция, где есть место и ритуалам, и философии, и изучению сутр, и работе  :Smilie:

----------

Hang Gahm (25.06.2010), Joy (26.06.2010), Кайто Накамура (23.01.2013), Федор Ф (21.04.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (24.06.2010)

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Они точно там, или в вашем уме?


То, что в ваджраяне много заимствований от индуизма и бон, отрицать бессмысленно - это факт. Ну а в уме вообще *все*  :Kiss:

----------

Raudex (24.06.2010), Эделизи (23.04.2013)

----------


## Юй Кан

Сорь за едкую, мобет гыть, иронию, но уже три темы форума, посвящённые "Почему вы выбрали именно [эту традицию]?" сводятся к простому "Кажен сверчок хвалит свой шесток".
Что, несомненно, ощутимо углубляет взаимопонимание между последователями разных традиций. %)

----------

Ersh (25.06.2010), Joy (26.06.2010), Kit (27.10.2010), Игорь Лещенко (21.04.2013), Эделизи (23.04.2013)

----------


## Юань Дин

> Дзэн - прежде всего монашеская традиция, где есть место и ритуалам, и философии, и изучению сутр, и работе


Да. Тем не менее, эта традиция, как мне кажется, наиболее близка современному обществу и наиболее гибка.

Например, ННР в статье "Дзогчен и Дзэн" писал:
"Помню, как в молодости, вернувшись в Тибет после почти двухлетнего пребывания в Китае, я четко понял, что нужно делать в Тибете, чтобы избежать всего того, что в конце концов произошло. Я разговаривал со многими людьми, прежде всего, с монахами, убеждая их самостоятельно начать процесс перемен. Ведь видел же я в Шанхае одно буддийское общество, в которое многие монастыри вложили свои средства, организовав собственное производство, куда отправляли молодых монахов работать и зарабатывать себе на жизнь. Так они нашли способ выжить в Китае при коммунистическом режиме. Это был еще и способ сохранить от "культурной" революции средства монастырей. Об этом я и рассказывал в монастырях, особенно стараясь убедить монастыри богатые. Но в ответ неизменно слышал: "Да ты стал коммунистом!" Только потом, когда монахам пришлось бежать в Индию, до них дошло, что я говорил полезные вещи, и они стали меня спрашивать: "А что же нам делать теперь?"


Помню, как-то Кураев писал про православных как про людей, которых можно сравнить с альпинистами, собирающимися в поход восходить на вершину. Они идут на вокзал на поезд по Москве в жаркий июльский день бородатые, в шерстянных кофтах, спец. снаряжении, со всякими крюками, цепями, рюкзаками, в перчатках, с кислородными масками. Вокруг народ ходит в майках и шортах и крутят пальцем у виска при виде этих людей.

WOLF, откройте глаза и посмотрите на церемонии, которые проводятся в тибетских школах. Не напоминает ли это рассказанное Кураевым.
Поистине, серая роба и европеоидная внешность мастера Кайсена в современной Европе выглядит куда более приемлемо, чем месяцеподобные шапки и прочие атавизмы уходящего в небытие Тибета.

Возможно, упадок Дхармы, а, возможно, приспособление к современному миру. Может, я ошибаюсь, но почему-то дзэн-буддизм у меня ассоциируется с современной передовой в техническом плане Японией и ее темпом жизни, а тибетский буддизм - с Тибетом, который так и остался в средневековье.

----------

Геннадий Юрич (16.08.2014), Максимо (27.12.2013), Татьяна Котова (10.09.2015)

----------


## Karma Dordzhe

> Дзэн - это вход напрямую во врата Дхармы, Путь мгновенного постижения Праджня-парамиты (йогический уровень Махамудры, если сравнивать с ваджраяной)


подскажите, пожалуйста, где можно почитать про эти параллели дзэна с ваджраяной?

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Сорь за едкую, мобет гыть, иронию, но уже три темы форума, посвящённые "Почему вы выбрали именно [эту традицию]?" сводятся к простому "Кажен сверчок хвалит свой шесток".
> Что, несомненно, ощутимо углубляет взаимопонимание между последователями разных традиций. %)


Мне, например, очень нравится читать, про то, как хорош дзэн, и как хороша тхеравада, и как хорош тибетский буддизм, это гораздо приятнее, чем читать про то, что махаяна это не буддизм, тантра это мерзость и т.д. И когда я читаю про то, как хороши буддийские традиции, отличные от моей, у меня растёт уважение к ним и, надеюсь, взаимопонимание с их последователями.

----------

Ersh (25.06.2010), Joy (26.06.2010), Magan Poh (22.04.2013), Svarog (25.06.2010), Won Soeng (24.06.2010), Александр Кеосаян (08.09.2012), Геннадий Юрич (29.07.2013), Кайто Накамура (23.01.2013), Кончок Церинг Палцанг (24.06.2010), Леонид Ш (24.06.2010), Мира Смирнова (06.08.2013), Ольга В (17.08.2010), Паня (25.03.2013), Федор Ф (21.04.2013), Чиффа (26.06.2010)

----------


## Леонид Ш

> подскажите, пожалуйста, где можно почитать про эти параллели дзэна с ваджраяной?


http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...&postcount=115
Есть статья ННР "Дзогчен и Дзэн", у Д.Т. Судзуки какие-то параллели проводились, непомню в каких работах.
В классических трудах Мастеров чань о тибетской ваджраяне ничего нет, т.к. между ними не было контактов, и они не знали о ее существовании (да и сейчас не особо интересуются, также как многие ламы практически ничего не знают о дзэн).

----------


## Леонид Ш

> WOLF, откройте глаза и посмотрите на церемонии, которые проводятся в тибетских школах. Не напоминает ли это рассказанное Кураевым.
> Поистине, серая роба и европеоидная внешность мастера Кайсена в современной Европе выглядит куда более приемлемо, чем месяцеподобные шапки и прочие атавизмы уходящего в небытие Тибета.


Для меня важнее традиционность, и считаю, что проще человеку принять традицию передаваемую веками, чем менять традицию под человека.
Поэтому я не согласен с подходом Кайсена, Оле Нидала и Намкай Норбу Ринпоче, я вижу, что их деятельность по модернизации методов и особой подачи для западных людей, да чего уж там, по модернизации самой Дхармы, приносит негативные плоды. Все это напоминает мне начало фильма "Догма" про обновленный, крутой имидж Иисуса.

----------

Kit (27.10.2010), Raudex (24.06.2010)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Сорь за едкую, мобет гыть, иронию, но уже три темы форума, посвящённые "Почему вы выбрали именно [эту традицию]?" сводятся к простому "Кажен сверчок хвалит свой шесток".
> Что, несомненно, ощутимо углубляет взаимопонимание между последователями разных традиций. %)


Именно это осознание, что ты выбрал твою традицию потому что почувствовал ее своей и помогает относиться толерантнее к другим традициям. Просто потому что их тоже кто-то выбирает. 

А вот попытки рассказать, что в нашей традиции есть то, чего нет в других - это как раз недостаточная осознанность собственной мотивации. Не способность отличить рациональное оправдание от интуитивного порыва.

----------

Joy (26.06.2010), Lanky (25.06.2010), Монферран (29.04.2019)

----------


## Karma Dordzhe

> Для меня важнее традиционность, и считаю, что проще человеку принять традицию передаваемую веками, чем менять традицию под человека.
> Поэтому я не согласен с подходом Кайсена, Оле Нидала и Намкай Норбу Ринпоче, я вижу, что их деятельность по модернизации методов и особой подачи для западных людей, да чего уж там, по модернизации самой Дхармы, приносит негативные плоды. Все это напоминает мне начало фильма "Догма" про обновленный, крутой имидж Иисуса.


Так можно стать похожим на адептов РПЦ. Внешне традиционно, а внутри фанатично.

----------


## Нагфа

> Внешне традиционно, а внутри фанатично.


такие буддисты и уже есть, и были раньше, и будут в дальнейшем, нормальный закон распределения тем не менее  не исключает некоторых отклонений

----------

Ersh (25.06.2010), Кайто Накамура (23.01.2013), Турецкий (24.06.2010)

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Так можно стать похожим на адептов РПЦ. Внешне традиционно, а внутри фанатично.


А можно впасть в другую крайность, стать эзотеричным фриком, посещающим дхарма-центры и лекции, ради развлечения. Превратив Дхарму в товарно-денежные отношения и в некую экзотическую тусовку, которая дает почувствовать человеку себя избранным, после кружки пива и тяжелой трудовой недели в роли офисного планктона.

----------

Кумо (25.06.2010), Турецкий (24.06.2010), Федор Ф (21.04.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (24.06.2010), Эделизи (23.04.2013)

----------


## Karma Dordzhe

> А можно впасть в другую крайность, стать эзотеричным фриком, посещающим дхарма-центры и лекции, ради развлечения. Превратив Дхарму в товарно-денежные отношения и в некую экзотическую тусовку, которая дает почувствовать человеку себя избранным, после кружки пива и тяжелой трудовой недели в роли офисного планктона.


А это уже не относится к методу (Оле, Кайсена, ННР и тд.) - это уже личные косяки практикующих.  :Wink:

----------


## Леонид Ш

> А это уже не относится к методу (Оле, Кайсена, ННР и тд.) - это уже личные косяки практикующих.


Традиционность, тоже не делает людей фанатиками - это уже личные косяки практикующих  :Wink: 
А вот различные модернизации Дхармы в угоду западной культуре потребления, очень даже способствуют массовому произрастанию косяков практикующих, что и показывают реалии жизни, в новоделах косяки цветут буйным цветом, а в традиционных школах нет.

----------

serpa (19.07.2010), Федор Ф (21.04.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (24.06.2010)

----------


## Karma Dordzhe

> Традиционность, тоже не делает людей фанатиками - это уже личные косяки практикующих 
> А вот различные модернизации Дхармы в угоду западной культуре потребления, очень даже способствуют массовому произрастанию косяков практикующих, что и показывают реалии жизни, в новоделах косяки цветут буйным цветом, а в традиционных школах нет.


Вы не путаете ли модернизацию Дхармы с модернизацией методов?  :Confused:

----------


## Тюхтяев

Потому что дзен - это образ жизни, который всегда помогает в трудную минуту.

----------

Федор Ф (21.04.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (24.06.2010)

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Вы не путаете ли модернизацию Дхармы с модернизацией методов?


Между ними взаимосвязь.

----------


## Karma Dordzhe

Каждый видит только то, что.... (сами знаете что)  :Wink:

----------

Марина В (25.06.2010), Турецкий (24.06.2010)

----------


## Турецкий

> Уже предвкушаю благородное молчание, подобное хлопку одной ладони


ответ прост - я выбрал дзен потому что дзен выбрал меня)))

путь каждого различен в деталях ведя к одному и тому же...

однако могу сказать, что вероятно дзен - путь получают те кто готов именно к этому пути. Как и в отношении иных практик.

----------

Joy (26.06.2010), Кайто Накамура (23.01.2013), Марина В (25.06.2010), Татьяна Котова (10.09.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (24.06.2010), Чиффа (26.06.2010)

----------


## Турецкий

> Кажется, у дзэн-буддизма есть преимущество в следующем:
> в нашей современной жизни, когда все происходит в спешке, все завалены работой и сидят с утра до ночи за компьютерами, подготавливая отчеты, чертежи и пр., нет времени на различные ритуалы, на высокие философии и прочая и прочая. И здесь дзэн дает фору все остальным, внедряя практику непосредственно в жизнь и работу, отсекая разного рода лишние действия (ритуалы и пр.). Появляется возможность идти к просветлению не отрываясь от работы и не нарушая рабочий ритм.


у каждого пути есть то премущество - которое формируется личностью практикующего.

сам по себе ни дзен, ни другие пути не дают гарантий просветления, к чему порой так рьяно стремятся некоторые попутно не забывая растоптать на своем пути любого встречного...)))

если кому-то подходит дзен - пожалуйста - можно практиковать - только и всего..)))

----------

Joy (26.06.2010), Кайто Накамура (23.01.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (24.06.2010)

----------


## Komuso

Меня очень потрясла и привлекла флейта сякухати. Моя первая учительница мне сказала, что если я хочу услышать в этой музыке то, что находится за пределами звука, то мне стоит пойти к её учительнице Дзэн. Я и пошёл...

А вообще, никто ничего и никого не выбирал. Мне вообще ничего не нужно было выбирать. Мне просто рассказали, что я уже нахожусть там и тогда, когда это должно быть  :Smilie:

----------

Aion (27.06.2010), Joy (26.06.2010), Кайто Накамура (23.01.2013), Ольга В (17.08.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (26.06.2010), Чиффа (26.06.2010)

----------


## Марина В

Хотела написать в разделе "Вопросы по буддизму", да статус не позволяет.  :Smilie:  Поэтому вспискну тут: а насколько вообще можно утверждать, что дзен является учением о внезапном просветлении? Насколько я помню, Северная школа основана на концепции постепенного и достигаемого долговременной практикой просветления? То есть, когда говорят: "дзен - это учение о внезапном просветлении", имеют в виду практику, или тот факт, что просветление в принципе внезапно?  :Smilie:

----------


## Won Soeng

> Хотела написать в разделе "Вопросы по буддизму", да статус не позволяет.  Поэтому вспискну тут: а насколько вообще можно утверждать, что дзен является учением о внезапном просветлении? Насколько я помню, Северная школа основана на концепции постепенного и достигаемого долговременной практикой просветления? То есть, когда говорят: "дзен - это учение о внезапном просветлении", имеют в виду практику, или тот факт, что просветление в принципе внезапно?


Учение о внезапном просветлении говорит, что просветление возникает внезапно, при условии ясности ума, но не по причине тренировки ясности.
Так же как изготовление флейты не создает в ней звуков или строительство скворечника не зарождает в нем птиц.

----------

Joy (26.06.2010), serpa (19.07.2010), Марина В (26.06.2010), Монферран (29.04.2019), Нэйлер Пенн (20.08.2010), Паня (11.08.2013), Турецкий (26.06.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (26.06.2010)

----------


## Марина В

> Учение о внезапном просветлении говорит, что просветление возникает внезапно, при условии ясности ума, но не по причине тренировки ясности.


Получается, что не только дзен является учением о внезапном просветлении?  :Smilie:

----------


## Won Soeng

> Получается, что не только дзен является учением о внезапном просветлении?


Не знаю. Говорят, Будда долго сидел под деревом.

----------

Joy (26.06.2010), Гавриилко (31.07.2014), Марина В (26.06.2010), Монферран (29.04.2019), Паня (11.08.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (26.06.2010)

----------


## Шавырин

На мой взгляд, путь может быть долгим; но просветление оно всегда внезапно.

Мне сложно понять что такое постепенное просветление.

----------

Hang Gahm (26.06.2010), Гавриилко (31.07.2014)

----------


## Айвар

Наверное потому, что есть истина и открытость ей.

----------


## Турецкий

> Получается, что не только дзен является учением о внезапном просветлении?


нет конечно..))) насколько мне известно этим учением ещё является закон всемирного тяготения - который внезапно осенил ум Ньютона когда ему по лбу стукнуло яблоко упавшее с дерева..)))

однако кого и насколько просветлило внезапно кроме Ньютона - я конечно не знаю.. как никто не скажет о количестве просветленных подобно Будде Шакьямуни..

----------

Марина В (27.06.2010)

----------


## Zatsunen

Помню, на третьем курсе с группой побывал в дзен-центре Эйхэйдзи. Наставник сказал, что во время практики обязательно встретишься с Нитирэном. С Нитирэном не встретился, но появилось огромное уважение и благодарность к традиции сото-дзен. В практикующих живёт безумная сила и почти непередаваемое ощущение доброты и сострадания, не во имя принятых обетов, а естественная, идущая от самого корня практики.

----------

Joy (17.08.2010), Аминадав (28.06.2010), Гавриилко (31.07.2014), Кайто Накамура (23.01.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (27.06.2010)

----------


## Aion

> Мне сложно понять что такое постепенное просветление.


Просветление вообще нельзя понять, иначе как пережив его. Дзен - не тантра, однако, вот что говорят живые классики буддологии:  


> В тантрической традиции у нас есть оисание восприятия сверкающего света. Это вид бесформенной энергии, которая является нам как сверкающий свет. У нас не может быть переживания этого света до тех пор, пока мы захвачены спасением наших эго от темноты. Фактически это и есть та самая вовлеченность эго, которая блокирует свет.
> Итак, для того, чтобы начать, мы должны выявить это "я", которое входит в наше бытие и разрушает его. Когда мы поймем, что оно представляет из себя и как оно возникло, тогда мы можем освободить те энергии, которые ведут к преобразованию. Переход на не-эгоистичность не делает нас аморфными существами, но ведет прямо к тому, что покойный Абрахам Маслоу называет экстремальным переживанием. Маслоу ввел также термин "плато-переживание", который может быть понят как непрерывное расширение пикового переживания. Я считаю, что плато-переживание можно приравнять к состоянию Будды, в то время как повторяющиеся пиковые переживания могут быть ассоциированы с бодхисаттвой или архатом.
> Но, как указывал также и Маслоу, прежде чем мы достигаем этих переживаний, нужно проделать работу. Должно быть заложено прочное основание; в противном случае любое экстраординарное переживание, которое мы имеем, будет чрезвычайно ненадежным, не имеющим оснований, и следующий же порыв ветра просто сметет его. Мы окажемся в еще худшей позиции, так как груз необычного опыта тотчас встанет на пути. Итак, хотя существует сильная тенденция попытаться сократить путь - к сожалению, она ведет в тупик.
> 
> *Герберт Гюнтер
>  Тантра*

----------

Шавырин (27.06.2010)

----------


## Марина В

> ...насколько мне известно этим учением ещё является закон всемирного тяготения...


 :Smilie:  Простите, если ввела Вас в заблуждение, это был не совсем вопрос.  :Smilie:  Просто я зацепилась за одно сообщение в другой теме.  :Smilie:

----------


## Secundus

> ...когда говорят: "дзен - это учение о внезапном просветлении", имеют в виду практику, или тот факт, что просветление в принципе внезапно?


практика и есть просветление,
а постигните Вы это внезапно ! ))

----------

Марина В (28.06.2010), Шавырин (28.06.2010)

----------


## Марина В

> ...практика и есть просветление...


Гм. Мне всё же кажется, что практика это _средство_, а просветление - _цель_...  :Smilie:

----------


## Won Soeng

> Гм. Мне всё же кажется, что практика это _средство_, а просветление - _цель_...


Ануар утрирует, но в общем-то этот парадокс близок к истине.

Просветление это прекращение (тщетных) усилий по поддерживанию практики. Полное прекращение неправильных порывов, неправильных мыслей, неправильной речи, неправильных действий тела, неправильных средств к существованию, неправильных усилий, неправильного сосредоточения и неправильного внимания.

Иначе говоря, не бросание таких усилий, а правильные взгляды, правильные намерения, правильные мысли, речь и поведение, правильный образ жизни, правильные объекты сосредоточения, правильное сосредоточение и правильное внимание, не требующие преодоления каких-либо препятствий, естественные и непротиворечивые, не ограниченные сомнениями, омрачениями, заблуждениями, усталостью или черствостью.

----------

Joy (17.08.2010), Марина В (28.06.2010), Монферран (29.04.2019), Цхултрим Тращи (28.06.2010)

----------


## Марина В

> ...правильные взгляды, правильные намерения, правильные мысли, речь и поведение, правильный образ жизни, правильные объекты сосредоточения, правильное сосредоточение и правильное внимание, не требующие преодоления каких-либо препятствий, естественные и непротиворечивые, не ограниченные сомнениями, омрачениями, заблуждениями, усталостью или черствостью...


Всё это можно назвать на просветлением (всё ещё), а допустим, Благородным Восьмеричным Путём, ведущим к Просветлению. Я не права?  :Smilie:

----------


## Won Soeng

> Всё это можно назвать на просветлением (всё ещё), а допустим, Благородным Восьмеричным Путём, ведущим к Просветлению. Я не права?


Благородный Восьмеричный Путь ведет к прекращению страданий  :Smilie:

----------

Марина В (28.06.2010), Монферран (29.04.2019)

----------


## Марина В

> Благородный Восьмеричный Путь ведет к прекращению страданий


Полному прекращению?  :Smilie:  Разве полное прекращение страданий (осознание истинной природы) - не Просветление?  :Smilie:

----------


## Won Soeng

> Полному прекращению?  Разве полное прекращение страданий (осознание истинной природы) - не Просветление?


Не знаю  :Smilie:  

Термин просветление встречал в основном в переводах дзенских историй. В переводах канонических сутр - не припомню. 

Вполне допускаю, что просветление - это лишь необходимое условие для прекращения страданий.

----------

Марина В (29.06.2010), Монферран (29.04.2019)

----------


## Secundus

> Гм. Мне всё же кажется, что практика это _средство_, а просветление - _цель_...


Вы видите разделение ? Видите как оно создается (и) Вашим умом ?
Если Вы приложите еще больше внимания, то увидите, что пока ум разделяет - Ваши страдания продолжаются.

Какая у Вас традиция всё-таки ? 
Слова Истины нужно "переживать", т.к. Истина совсем не в словах, 

если Вы всего лишь рационально и *для себя (для собственных целей, для своей выгоды)* изучаете "буддизм", то "буддизм" так и останется для Вас "буддизмом", с определенными "плюсами и минусами".

если же Вы будете практиковать, то все будды и патриархи будут практиковать вместе с Вами, между Вами и ими не будет никакой разницы.
Кодо Саваки-роси говорил: только Будды могут идти путем Будды ! 

*Так что же Вас сдерживает, Марина В ?*

----------

Марина В (29.06.2010)

----------


## Enso

> Помню, на третьем курсе с группой побывал в дзен-центре Эйхэйдзи. Наставник сказал, что во время практики обязательно встретишься с Нитирэном. С Нитирэном не встретился, но появилось огромное уважение и благодарность к традиции сото-дзен. В практикующих живёт безумная сила и почти непередаваемое ощущение доброты и сострадания, не во имя принятых обетов, а естественная, идущая от самого корня практики.


Извините, не совсем понятно, почему в Эйхейдзи вы должны были встретится с Нитирэном. Как известно Нитирэн не практиковал дзэн. Было бы более логично если бы вы встретили там Догэна, основателя монастыря и школы Сото-сю.

----------


## Марина В

> Вы видите разделение ? Видите как оно создается (и) Вашим умом ?


Я могу _наблюдать_ разные "_законоподобные_" смешные штуки, такие как _разделение_, а также _вещи_ и _свойства_ им присущие, неотделимые от них, как любой другой, находящийся здесь и теперь в человеческом теле. Мне кажется, что раз уж мы находимся в публичном месте (и состоим из мяса и костей), дабы не смущать никого, а также _для удобства восприятия_, неплохо сделать вид, что в этом мире существует, в том числе, цель и метод, разнесённые во времени?  :Smilie: 
Я только и исключительно об этом.  :Smilie: 



> Какая у Вас традиция всё-таки ?


Почему это так важно?  :Smilie: 



> ...если Вы всего лишь рационально и *для себя (для собственных целей, для своей выгоды)* изучаете "буддизм", то "буддизм" так и останется для Вас "буддизмом", с определенными "плюсами и минусами"...


Не знаю что значит изучать буддизм для собственных целей и выгоды.  :Smilie: 

Извиняюсь за офф, никого не хочу обидеть, но часто вспоминается почему-то: "Словечка в простоте не скажут, все с ужимкой" (с)  :Smilie:

----------


## Zatsunen

> Извините, не совсем понятно, почему в Эйхейдзи вы должны были встретится с Нитирэном. Как известно Нитирэн не практиковал дзэн. Было бы более логично если бы вы встретили там Догэна, основателя монастыря и школы Сото-сю.


Да, но я то учился в университете Риссё  и являюсь последователем традиции Нитирэн-сю. Нитирэн конечно же не был практиком дзен, он практиковал 摩訶止観 (макашикан) во время учёбы в школе Тэндай (гора Хиэй). Кстати, Догэн тоже там практиковал, где в 1214 году и получил имя Догэн (仏法房道元 Буппободогэн).

----------

Enso (29.06.2010), Joy (17.08.2010), Lanky (29.06.2010), Аминадав (29.06.2010), Гавриилко (31.07.2014)

----------


## Secundus

> … неплохо сделать вид, что в этом мире существует, в том числе, цель и метод, разнесённые во времени? 
> Я только и исключительно об этом.


цель и метод подразумевают наличие внешнего к ним субъекта, то есть «я»,
но пока есть «я» – нет просветления




> … Не знаю что значит изучать буддизм для собственных целей и выгоды.


весьма рад 




> Извиняюсь за офф, никого не хочу обидеть, но часто вспоминается почему-то: "Словечка в простоте не скажут, все с ужимкой" (с)


Почему бы и нет, только, наверное, «с ужимкой» возникает исключительно в уме оценивающего.




> ...Почему это так важно?


Только «Ваша» же практика снимет все Ваши вопросы.

так что же Вас сдерживает, Марина ? ))

----------

Марина В (29.06.2010)

----------


## Нагфа

> если Вы всего лишь рационально и *для себя (для собственных целей, для своей выгоды)* изучаете "буддизм", то "буддизм" так и останется для Вас "буддизмом", с определенными "плюсами и минусами".


Цель буддизма - освобождение. разве это не личная цель?

----------

Федор Ф (21.04.2013)

----------


## Secundus

> Да, но я то учился в университете Риссё  и являюсь последователем традиции Нитирэн-сю...


скажите, практика Нитирэн чем отличается от практики Нэмбуцу ?

кстати, здесь на форуме есть участник-нитирэновец Алексей Шмыгля.

----------


## Secundus

> Цель буддизма - освобождение. разве это не личная цель?


не ошибусь, если скажу, что на самом деле Вы спрашиваете саму себя, не так ли ?

также не ошибусь, если скажу, что *Вы уже знаете*, что:
1) формальный ответ Вы найдете в своей традиции,
2) а настоящий, окончательный ответ - когда сами пойдете этим путем.

так что помолчу ))

----------


## Нагфа

> не ошибусь, если скажу, что на самом деле Вы спрашиваете саму себя, не так ли ?


hi-hi. 
это тема для очередной медитации

----------


## Zatsunen

> скажите, практика Нитирэн чем отличается от практики Нэмбуцу ?
> 
> кстати, здесь на форуме есть участник-нитирэновец Алексей Шмыгля.


Спасибо. Я думаю, что это тема не относится не к традиции Нитирэн-сю, не к Дзёдо-сю или син-сю, поэтому скажу в общем, что практика отличается предпосылками, воззрениями и методами. 合掌

----------

Secundus (29.06.2010)

----------


## Марина В

> цель и метод подразумевают наличие внешнего к ним субъекта, то есть «я»,
> но пока есть «я» – нет просветления


Всё так, они и нужны именно внешнему субъекту, желающему с чего-то начать, чтобы добиться чего-то. Разве нет?  :Smilie: 



> Почему бы и нет, только, наверное, «с ужимкой» возникает исключительно в уме оценивающего.


Как и прочее множество вещей.  :Smilie: 



> Только «Ваша» же практика снимет все Ваши вопросы.


Это не ответ. Я Вас, в данном случае, как внешний субъект внешнего субъекта спрашиваю, почему для Вас важна моя "традиция"?  :Smilie:  Именно Вы задали мне этот вопрос.



> так что же Вас сдерживает, Марина ? ))


После того, как Вы во второй раз спросили, перестала ли я пить коньяк по утрам? Пожалуй, правила приличия невозможность дотянуться до Вас тупым деревянным предметом...  :Smilie: 
Могу в свою очередь спросить, а кто решил, что меня что-то сдерживает...  :Smilie:

----------


## Won Soeng

> Цель буддизма - освобождение. разве это не личная цель?


В кипящем котле нет ни одного спокойного места. Нельзя освободить личность, можно только обуздать алчность, гнев и неведение, которые в разных комбинациях и есть - личность.

----------

Hang Gahm (30.06.2010), Монферран (29.04.2019)

----------


## Svarog

> В кипящем котле нет ни одного спокойного места. Нельзя освободить личность, можно только обуздать алчность, гнев и неведение, которые в разных комбинациях и есть - личность.


не забывайте про "ясный свет", "природу Будды", который является основой всего этого, а то как то уж как-то негативно-пессимистично получается...

----------

Гавриилко (31.07.2014)

----------


## Secundus

> не забывайте про "ясный свет", "природу Будды", который является основой всего этого, а то как то уж как-то негативно-пессимистично получается...


разве в пустом доме есть чтонить негативно-пессимистичное ? ))

----------


## Secundus

> Всё так, они и нужны именно внешнему субъекту, желающему с чего-то начать, чтобы добиться чего-то. Разве нет? 
> 
> Как и прочее множество вещей. 
> 
> Это не ответ. Я Вас, в данном случае, как внешний субъект внешнего субъекта спрашиваю, почему для Вас важна моя "традиция"?  Именно Вы задали мне этот вопрос.
> 
> После того, как Вы во второй раз спросили, перестала ли я пить коньяк по утрам? Пожалуй, правила приличия невозможность дотянуться до Вас тупым деревянным предметом... 
> Могу в свою очередь спросить, а кто решил, что меня что-то сдерживает...


отвечу попозже, как волны наших умов улягутся, ок ? ))

----------

Марина В (30.06.2010)

----------


## Марина В

> ...отвечу попозже, как волны наших умов улягутся, ок ? ))


Абсолютно без проблем, ничего страшного не произойдёт, даже если вовсе не ответите.  :Smilie: 
Что же послужило причиной волнения Вашего ума? Если обиделись, так это _совершенно напрасно_, кроме того, получается не вполне в традиции, да ещё  и умы разделили, предположив при этом, что мой - тоже волнуется...  :Smilie:  Вы ведь, хотели мне ответить "в традиции"?  :Smilie: 
Вы всё правильно пишете, Ануар. Но это то же самое, как если бы Мастер дзен на вопрос _простого обывателя_ о том, кто такой Будда, ответил бы "три цзиня льна". Простому же обывателю будет _полезнее_ рассказать о Готаме, его жизни и его проповедях.  :Smilie:  На форуме же могут встречаться люди с разным уровнем знаний и достижений? А Вы говорите, "практика и есть просветление"...  :Smilie:

----------


## Нагфа

А что здесь понимать под просветлением? 
т.к. как я понимаю в дзен просветление и ниббана - разные вещи

----------

Марина В (30.06.2010)

----------


## Won Soeng

> не забывайте про "ясный свет", "природу Будды", который является основой всего этого, а то как то уж как-то негативно-пессимистично получается...


Не забываю, однако этот вопрос не помогает в понимании причин возникновения и прекращения индивидуальности (личности), по той простой причине, что ясный свет, природа Будды не рождается и не умирает.

----------

Монферран (29.04.2019)

----------


## Svarog

> разве в пустом доме есть чтонить негативно-пессимистичное ? ))


В пустом - нет. В моем - полно барахла.

----------


## Марина В

> ...как я понимаю в дзен просветление и ниббана - разные вещи...


По этому вопросу я читала и запомнила следующее: нирвана, это состояние, в котором угасает ненависть, не возникают заблуждения, страсть и прекращаются желания. Нирвана служит ступенью к достижению Просветления.
В традиции дзен, просветление и есть конечная цель практики, реализация природы Будды, наступающее внезапно. Считается, что существует неполное просветление, когда понимание истинной природы вещей, недвойственности, только "забрезжило" и окончательное Просветление, при котором сам человек преображается. В разных школах, возможно ответят по-разному, руководствуясь традицией, но всегда подчеркнут, что каждый сам достигает это при помощи практики и различных методов.  :Smilie:

----------


## Нагфа

> Нирвана служит ступенью к достижению Просветления.


впервые слышу)
как это?
 я считала что сначала просветление, потом смерть, какие-то воплощения для помощи другим, затем все-таки полная ниббана

----------

Марина В (30.06.2010)

----------


## Марина В

> ...впервые слышу)
> как это?


Вообще, на мой взгляд, много разной терминологической (и не только) путаницы.  :Smilie:  Вот сейчас придут живые носители традиции и всё разъяснят...  :Smilie:  Наверное...  :Wink:

----------


## Secundus

> ...В моем - полно барахла.


отдайте его мне !

----------


## Юй Кан

Оно, правда, уже с закосом в даосизм (где никаких коанов никогда не юзали), но уж очень, как на мя, изящно... : ))



> Рауати Ксентари, достойный сын расы Ксентари, вошел в дом Даоса и прямо с порога спросил:
> — Что ты отдашь мне взамен на все тайны строения Вселенной?
> Мудрец сидел профилем к своему гостю и созерцал стоящее перед ним жестяное ведро. Не поворачиваясь к пришельцу он спокойно произнес:
> — Вот это ведро с говном.
> Инопланетянин крепко задумался.
> — Но почему? — наконец спросил он.
> Мудрец медленно повернулся к гостю и строго посмотрел в его огромные темные глаза.
> — Потому что в доме Горного Даоса, — изрёк он с нажимом, — не место ведру с говном!
> В тот же вечер Рауати Ксентари стал его учеником.


ШУТКА. : )

----------

Гавриилко (31.07.2014)

----------


## Svarog

> отдайте его мне !


зачем Вам мое, у Вас своего полно  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Secundus

> зачем Вам мое, у Вас своего полно


значит, нечего отдавать

----------


## Юй Кан

О просветлениях и пробуждении в рамках Махаяны (с учётом моих заблуждений : ).

1. Просветлений (т.е. неких переживаний, способствующих, так или иначе, постижению Дхармы или продвижению по ступеням/уровням бодхисаттвы) может быть без числа.
2. "Просветление" в текстах (особенно переводных) сплошь и рядом служит синонимом "пробуждения", однако, полагаю, по сути это разные понятия.

Аллегория.
Спит себе человек и видит сны. Ему включают свет, чтобы помочь пробудиться, но он продолжает спать, хотя характер или качество его снов становится иным. И наконец, в принципе, может *пробудиться*, т.е., возвращаясь к будд. терминологии, -- достигнуть состояния совершенного полного пробуждения.

Явное терминологическое и смысловое разделение этих двух понятий ("просветл." и "пробужд.") есть, к примеру, в японском: кэнсё и сатори.

АФАИК. : )

----------

Joy (17.08.2010), Гавриилко (31.07.2014), Кайто Накамура (23.01.2013), Марина В (03.07.2010)

----------


## Svarog

> значит, нечего отдавать


значит, что я жадный.

----------


## Zatsunen

> О просветлениях и пробуждении в рамках Махаяны (с учётом моих заблуждений : ).
> 
> 1. Просветлений (т.е. неких переживаний, способствующих, так или иначе, постижению Дхармы или продвижению по ступеням/уровням бодхисаттвы) может быть без числа.
> 2. "Просветление" в текстах (особенно переводных) сплошь и рядом служит синонимом "пробуждения", однако, полагаю, по сути это разные понятия.
> 
> Аллегория.
> Спит себе человек и видит сны. Ему включают свет, чтобы помочь пробудиться, но он продолжает спать, хотя характер или качество его снов становится иным. И наконец, в принципе, может *пробудиться*, т.е., возвращаясь к будд. терминологии, -- достигнуть состояния совершенного полного пробуждения.
> 
> Явное терминологическое и смысловое разделение этих двух понятий ("просветл." и "пробужд.") есть, к примеру, в японском: кэнсё и сатори.
> ...


Термин 見性 (кэнсё)　скорее описывает саму практику до так называемого 悟　（сатори).
Кэнсё - букв. "поиск изначальной сути" или "настоящего лица". Далее существует понятие 見性成仏 - (кэнсё дзёбуцу) - букв. обнаружение, пробуждение к изначальной сути (сатори). Но и даже после "сатори" все мастера традиции дзен указывают на необходимость практики. Так на схеме 
 

10 этапов представляются обычно в виде картинок с быками. Зелёная горизонтальная черта - предел кэнсё (見性）.

То есть, как видно на схеме,　"кэнсё" - это 3-ий этап практики "видеть быка", а высший 10-ый - это "Учить и преображать".

Библиография:
１．大谷哲夫著、講談社学術文庫、道元「永平広録・頌古」２００７年、ｐ．５５～５８．
２．柴山全慶著、其中堂、「十牛図」、１９６３年．
３．松原哲明著、主婦の友社、「十牛禅図」、２００５年．
４．大森曹玄著、其中堂、「禅宗四部録」、１９６２年．

http://board.buddhist.ru/picture.php...pictureid=1948

----------

Akaguma (02.07.2010), Kit (27.10.2010), Secundus (02.07.2010), Svarog (01.07.2010), Марина В (03.07.2010), Юй Кан (01.07.2010)

----------


## Юй Кан

> То есть, как видно на схеме, "кэнсё" - это 3-ий этап практики "видеть быка", а высший 10-ый - это "Учить и преображать".


Стало быть, переживания кэнсё и сатори по своему уровню/глубине всё же различаются, хотя эти термины являются практически синонимами, при всём различии их буквального перевода?

К слову, достаточно детальное описание "ловли/поисков быка" есть в книге С. Кацуки "Практика дзэн".

И ещё: ни о каком прекращении практики на той или иной стадии речи у меня не шло и ничего подобного даже не подразумевалось. : )

----------

Joy (17.08.2010), Марина В (30.05.2011)

----------


## Zatsunen

合掌. Вы правы, только понятие 見性 (кэнсё) соотносится с методом, а 悟　(сатори) - с результатом. А синоним　悟　в дзенской традиции - 見性成仏　(кэнсёдзёбуцу), или просто 成仏　(дзёбуцу). 
С Уважением.

----------

Марина В (03.07.2010), Юй Кан (01.07.2010)

----------


## Secundus

> значит, что я жадный.


скорее, ваш дом тоже пуст )

----------


## Secundus

Zatsunen, огромное Вам спасибо за то, что Вы решили когда-то получить буддийское образование, действительно на благо всех живых существ !

разрешите задать Вам вопрос, быть может он поднимался в ходе обучения:

[QUOTE=Zatsunen;338434]...Но и даже после "сатори" все мастера традиции дзен указывают на необходимость практики. ...[QUOTE]

скажите почему же каноническое описание пробуждения Гаутамы описывает оное как нечто финальное, законченное ?
Только с целью дидактики ?

----------


## Zatsunen

合掌。Это даже не каноническое описание, а мифологическая парадигма, поэтапно, схематично описывающая Путь Великого Пробуждённого. В действительности же, исторический Будда до глубокой старости занимался активной "преподавательской" деятельностью (по одним источникам, до 81 года). Японцы (служители разных традиций) обычно "подкалывают" : "ну вот, станешь ты Буддой, а потом что?". Даже существует ироническое понятие 拝み屋さん- "огамиясан"(специальные человек для поклонения :Smilie:  ).

----------

Akaguma (02.07.2010), Joy (17.08.2010)

----------


## Fyodor

> Поистине, серая роба и европеоидная внешность мастера Кайсена в современной Европе выглядит куда более приемлемо, чем месяцеподобные шапки и прочие атавизмы уходящего в небытие Тибета.


А тарелкоподобные?

----------

Pema Sonam (11.07.2010), Гавриилко (31.07.2014), Денис Евгеньев (11.07.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (11.07.2010), Юань Дин (19.07.2010)

----------


## Юй Кан

> 合掌。Это даже не каноническое описание, а мифологическая парадигма, поэтапно, схематично описывающая Путь Великого Пробуждённого. В действительности же, исторический Будда до глубокой старости занимался активной "преподавательской" деятельностью (по одним источникам, до 81 года). Японцы (служители разных традиций) обычно "подкалывают" : "ну вот, станешь ты Буддой, а потом что?". Даже существует ироническое понятие 拝み屋さん- "огамиясан"(специальные человек для поклонения ).


Разве "преподавательская деятельность" достигшего совершенного пробуждения, включающая в себя помощь другим существам в достижении просветления/освобождения (т.е. опирающаяся, если говорить о Махаяне, на изначальный обет), как-то противоречит практике Дхармы или исключает её, а не является именно ею?

----------

Кайто Накамура (23.01.2013)

----------


## Юй Кан

> А тарелкоподобные?


Тарелкоподобные рациональны: они необходимы, чтоб не случилось солнечного удара. : ))

----------


## Zatsunen

> Разве "преподавательская деятельность" достигшего совершенного пробуждения, включающая в себя помощь другим существам в достижении просветления/освобождения (т.е. опирающаяся, если говорить о Махаяне, на изначальный обет), как-то противоречит практике Дхармы или исключает её, а не является именно ею?


Это и есть Дхарма.

----------


## Pema Sonam

> А тарелкоподобные?


Скорее грибоподобные. :Smilie:

----------


## Юй Кан

> Это и есть Дхарма.


Стало быть, и говорить о каком-либо прекращении практики -- абсурдно.

----------

Joy (17.08.2010)

----------


## Zatsunen

> Стало быть, и говорить о каком-либо прекращении практики -- абсурдно.


Совершенно с Вами согласен. Главное - не стать "Специальным человеком для поклонения". На этом собственно практика и закончится.

----------


## Юй Кан

С другой стороны -- только что встретившееся при переводе "Трактата Бодхидхармы о созерцании ума": 

心者萬法之根本，一切諸法唯心所生；若能了心，則萬法俱備

Ум является корнем всех практик, и всё множество практик порождается только умом. 
Таким образом, полным постижением ума завершается всё неисчислимое множество практик.

 : )

----------

Ho Shim (12.07.2010), Кайто Накамура (23.01.2013), Марина В (12.07.2010)

----------


## Zatsunen

> С другой стороны -- только что встретившееся при переводе "Трактата Бодхидхармы о созерцании ума": 
> 
> 心者萬法之根本，一切諸法唯心所生；若能了心，則萬法俱備
> 
> Ум является корнем всех практик, и всё множество практик порождается только умом. 
> Таким образом, полным постижением ума завершается всё неисчислимое множество практик.
> 
>  : )


Смею Вас немного поправить.
 萬法（之これ）根本 - "основа бесчисленного числа Дхарм"
一切諸法 - всё существующее (имеющее форму или не имеющее форму).

Есть даже записи, содержащие слова:  達磨（だつま）、達摩（だつま）、曇摩（どんま）、曇無（どんむ）.

Отсюда как раз раз следует не завершение Пути, а лишь одно из постижений (悟り сатори）, а именно
諸法無我 (しょほうむが　－сёхо-муга) - отсутствие самобытия всех явлений,  sarva-dharma-anaatman,  सर्व धर्म अनात्मन्) 

С Уважением.

----------

Miruka Ze (25.04.2013)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Смею Вас немного поправить.
>  萬法(之これ)根本 - "основа бесчисленного числа Дхарм"
> 一切諸法 - всё существующее (имеющее форму или не имеющее форму).
> 
> Есть даже записи, содержащие слова:  達磨(だつま)、達摩(だつま)、曇摩(どんま)、曇無(どんむ).
> 
> Отсюда как раз раз следует не завершение Пути, а лишь одно из постижений (悟り сатори), а именно
> 諸法無我 (しょほうむが　-сёхо-муга) - отсутствие самобытия всех явлений,  sarva-dharma-anaatman,  सर्व धर्म अनात्मन्) 
> 
> С Уважением.


Спасибо. уважаемый Zatsunen. Но это была просто шутка, основанная на игре слов, допускающих, в принципе, и такой перевод. Отчего там и стоял заключащий её смайлик. : )

К слову, именно такой вариант перевода дан в книге J. C. Cleary "Zen Dawn":



> Huike asked: How can one method take in all practices?
> 
> Bodhidharma answered: Mind is the root of the myriad phenomena. All phenomena are born from mind. If you can completely comprehend mind, the myriad practices are complete.


На чём я и попался, переводя с английского. %)

А вот в версии Master Muvong -- всё правильно...

----------

Zatsunen (13.07.2010), Марина В (13.07.2010)

----------


## Zatsunen

Да забавно. Вы затронули очень важную тему. Большинство книг по японскому буддизму, которые издаются в России ( про так называемый"Дзен") - сплошь переводы с английского американских и английских книжек, авторы которых  (Paul　Waibun,  David Kasai, Marcos Dupim) передают некую поэтическую атмосферу школ Дзен. Создаётся впечатление, что практики Сото, Риндзай и Обаку только и делают, что сочиняют стихи просветления и решают коаны, которые давно не используются, а в некоторых монастырях и вовсе запрещены, из-за высокого числа психических заболеваний (кстати, страховку в таком случае никто не заплатит).  
А уж про Нитирэн-сю представления просто невежественные (ограниченные представлениями о Нитирэне, как о агрессивном болване, который стращал правительство Бакуфу). Я бы сказал, что основа Камакурского буддизма (Дзен, Нитирэн, деятельность святых Тэндай) едина и заключается в интерпретациях и практике Сутры Лотоса Чедесной Дхармы, которая в России ассоциируется в большинстве случаях с Нитирэн-сю, хотя ежедневные рецитации её (2 и 16 глав) - основа церемониала Сото-сю. Догэн , в последние годы жизни постоянно проговаривал 21 главу этой Сутры (Божественные силы Татхагаты) . Об этом свидетельствуют многочисленные записи его Учеников. 

Очень хорошо, что Вы переводите с китайского языка. Труд, заслуживающий уважения.
Спасибо.

----------

Joy (17.08.2010), Kit (27.10.2010), Miruka Ze (25.04.2013), Secundus (15.07.2010), Марина В (13.07.2010), Чиффа (13.07.2010), Юй Кан (13.07.2010)

----------


## Onedrop

Уважаемый Zatsunen, не могли бы Вы сказать, откуда у Вас такая информация, что коаны больше не используются в японских монастырях?
Я лишь поверхностно представляю, каким образом построена практика в школах Обаку и Сото, поэтому говорить об этих школах не берусь, но в школе Риндзай коаны и по сей день являются одной из трех основных составляющих практики Дзэн (другие две - дзадзэн и сандзэн 参禅 (личные встречи с учителем)). 
Что касается Сутры Лотоса, она, безусловно, является одной из важнейших сутр для школы Дзэн, в линии Мёсиндзи школы Риндзай 25 главу Лотосовой сутры каждое утро поют во время утренних сутр, но помимо нее поются и другие тексты, например, Сутра Сердца Праджня Парамиты, Хакуин Дзэндзи Дзадзэн Васан, глава из Аватамсака сутры, Клятва Бодхисаттвы Торэя дзэндзи и другие.
Еще хотелось сказать, что абсолютно поддерживаю Вас в том, что многие переведенные с английского книги о Дзэн создают несколько искаженное представление о Дзэн в Японии. Помимо всего двойной перевод японских текстов(сначала с японского на английский, и лишь затем на русский) зачастую может достаточно значительно отличаться от оригинала.

----------

Ho Shim (23.07.2010), Miruka Ze (25.04.2013), Pema Sonam (20.07.2010), Германн (21.04.2013)

----------


## Юань Дин

> Тарелкоподобные рациональны: они необходимы, чтоб не случилось солнечного удара. : ))


На днях видел на улице бабушку в похожем головном уборе. Наверное, все-таки удобно.

----------

Гавриилко (31.07.2014)

----------


## Юй Кан

> На днях видел на улице бабушку в похожем головном уборе. Наверное, все-таки удобно.


А в дождь -- и зонтика не надобно! : )
Только вот перемещаться в толпе, имея рост невелекий, сложновато... %)

----------


## Aion

> чем же хорош дзен?


Тем, что на БФ пока нет закрытого дзен-форума.

----------

Кайто Накамура (23.01.2013), Шавырин (19.07.2010)

----------


## Юй Кан

Потому давно-давно Aion выбрал именно дзэн? %)

----------


## Aion

> Потому давно-давно Aion выбрал именно дзэн? %)


Давным-давно был другой Aion... Если я считаю что дзэн хорош, из этого не следует ни того, что я выбрал именно дзэн, ни того, что другие направления буддизма плохи.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Давным-давно был другой Aion... Если я считаю что дзэн хорош, из этого не следует ни того, что я выбрал именно дзэн, ни того, что другие направления буддизма плохи.


О плохости других направлений у Айона речи вообще не было. Откуда взялась отмазка?
С другой стороны, выдвинутое суждение о хорошести дзэну или иной ветви Дхармы в силу отсутствия или, с недавних пор, наличия закрытого тантрийского форума в БФ нелепо. : ) Ибо из него следует, что дзэн хорош именно тем, что он -- не тантра, для какой и было создано закрытый форум. : ))
А если в БФ будет когда-нить (см. "пока нет" в исходном суждении) создан закрытый дзен-форум, то для Айона дзэн сразу ухуччиццо, да? 

*Искренняя просьба: тут -- улыбаться, а не возражать!* %)

----------


## Aion

> *Искренняя просьба: тут -- улыбаться, а не возражать!* %)


* Искренняя просьба и дальше не проигрывать в иньки-янки эпоху.*   :Smilie:

----------


## Юй Кан

Ой-ёй! И сколька ж это эпох (в штуках!) я уже проиграл в это самое (понятия не имея, чего оно такое %), по мнению возразившего мне, невзирая на просьбу, просьбой же,  Айона? : ))

----------

Кайто Накамура (23.01.2013)

----------


## Aion

> Ой-ёй! И сколька ж это эпох (в штуках!) я уже проиграл в это самое (понятия не имею, чего оно такое %), по мнению возразившего мне, невзирая на просьбу, просьбой же,  Айона? : ))


В штуках - ни одной. Где Вы видите возражение? Это просто улыбка долго доходит до сознания... :Wink:

----------


## Юй Кан

Улыбаясь себе, как Суворов,
потаённо, угрюмо, хитро,
тут оне разбрелися по норам,
затаив друг на друга добро! : )

----------

Aion (19.07.2010), Гавриилко (31.07.2014), Кайто Накамура (23.01.2013), Кузьмич (22.07.2010)

----------


## Zatsunen

> Уважаемый Zatsunen, не могли бы Вы сказать, откуда у Вас такая информация, что коаны больше не используются в японских монастырях?
> Я лишь поверхностно представляю, каким образом построена практика в школах Обаку и Сото, поэтому говорить об этих школах не берусь, но в школе Риндзай коаны и по сей день являются одной из трех основных составляющих практики Дзэн (другие две - дзадзэн и сандзэн 参禅 (личные встречи с учителем)). 
> Что касается Сутры Лотоса, она, безусловно, является одной из важнейших сутр для школы Дзэн, в линии Мёсиндзи школы Риндзай 25 главу Лотосовой сутры каждое утро поют во время утренних сутр, но помимо нее поются и другие тексты, например, Сутра Сердца Праджня Парамиты, Хакуин Дзэндзи Дзадзэн Васан, глава из Аватамсака сутры, Клятва Бодхисаттвы Торэя дзэндзи и другие.
> Еще хотелось сказать, что абсолютно поддерживаю Вас в том, что многие переведенные с английского книги о Дзэн создают несколько искаженное представление о Дзэн в Японии. Помимо всего двойной перевод японских текстов(сначала с японского на английский, и лишь затем на русский) зачастую может достаточно значительно отличаться от оригинала.


合掌。Добрый день. 
Информация об "упадке" "коанового постижения" в Японии из прямых источников. И это вполне закономерный исход, т.к. японский буддизм, в отличие от своего материкового собрата, всегда был ориентирован и интегрирован в общество. Серьёзная практика коанов слишком сложна для мирской практики, а в "монастырской" традиции очень формализованна ("решаешь" коан - получаешь сертификат) . Об упадке также свидетельствуют и объединение школы Риндзай с Обаку, а также стремительное сокращение числа приверженцев-практикующих в Японии. Чего, конечно, не скажешь о традиции Сото-сю, которая весьма активна и предлагает весьма интересные программы 
практик, понятных и реально выполнимых. Также большое отличие японских священнослужителей от "коллег" иных буддийских гос-тв в том, что они не могут жить на подаяние. Японцы не охотно вынимают деньги из кошелька "на буддизм". Многие называют монахов ряженными бездельниками и искренне не понимают, почему где-нибудь на Шри-Ланке люди дают деньги монахам. И это явление совсем не новое, даже не послевоенное. Такое положение способствует тому, чтобы служители занимались разного рода мелким бизнесом, издательской деятельностью, уходом за тяжелобольными стариками и детьми.  
Разумеется, в литургическом служении используется не только канон Сутры Лотоса Чудесной Дхармы, а также Сутра Сердца, читаются тексты основателей традиции.

Спасибо Вам за вопрос. 
С Уважением.

----------

Joy (17.08.2010), Miruka Ze (25.04.2013), Secundus (21.07.2010), Кайто Накамура (23.01.2013), Марина В (20.07.2010), Юй Кан (20.07.2010)

----------


## Onedrop

Уважаемый Zatsunen, спасибо за Ваш ответ. Мне кажется, Вы достаточно точно отметили сложности, с которыми связан "упадок" не только "коанового постижения", как Вы сказали, но и буддизма в Японии вообще. 
Однако мне показалось, что в своем предыдущем сообщении Вы достаточно категорично сказали об отказе от использования коанов в японских монастырях, чего насколько мне известно (на личном опыте и из бесед с людьми, практиковавшими в других монастырях Риндзай-дзэн в Японии) нет, коаны продолжают использоваться в практике школ Риндзай и в настоящее время. Однако многое зависит от учителя, внутри школы Риндзай есть различные линии, в них по разному "работают" с коанами, но многие учителя отмечают, что коаны должны использоваться только когда они действительно становятся необходимыми, причем для некоторых людей такая практика не подходит, для других же она оказывается крайне полезной.
Но и в Риндзай есть ряд других методов, которые используются в практике и могут применяться, как новичками, так и теми, кто уже имеет значительный опыт практики Дзэн, в первую очередь, это практика сусоккан (数息観). Возможно, в ряде монастырей действительно существует исключительно "формализованный" подход к коанам. Однако, как мне кажется, здесь многое зависит от наставника и от ученика, если ученик пришел за "сертификатом настоятеля", то скорее всего его мало интересует практика Дзэн, а больше успешное получение этого "сертификата". Когда же человек искренне отдает себя пути Будды, он не будет "проходить" коан лишь ради "галочки". Недаром в практику работы над коанами входит множество различных "проверок", действительно ли ученик понимает, действительно ли он прошел этот коан. Для этого используются и специальные вопросы сассё (拶所), которые проверяют насколько понят учеником коан, и заключительные фразы дзякуго (著語) или агё (下語). Все это и по сей день используется в японских монастырях Риндзай-дзэн (может быть не так широко, как ранее). Мне просто хотелось бы отметить, что все не так однозначно и о полном отказе от коанов в японских монастырях говорить неправомерно.

 А отношение современных японцев к буддизму - вопрос сложный и неоднозначный, здесь и политика, и культурная состовляющая играют огромную роль. Вы, безусловно, прекрасно знаете о том, что происходило с буддизмом в эпоху Мэйдзи, о движении «изгнание будд и разрушение Шакьямуни» (廃仏毀釈), о законе 1872, где монахам разрешалось «есть мясо, жениться и носить волосы» (肉食妻帯蓄髪 ) - а зачастую не просто разрешалось, а вменялось в обязанность. И это лишь не такая уж давняя история (не говоря о более древних корнях - Токугава, Хэйан), плюс поддержка буддийскими священниками крайне националистической и агрессивной политики японского правительства в 30-е годы XX века и во время 2 мировой войны.
Про сутры и тексты в школе Дзэн мне хотелось бы процитировать одного из крупнейших наставников школы Риндзай в XX веке – Ямаду Мумон Роси: «У школы Дзэн нет основополагающих сутр, иными словами, таких, на которых бы она основывалась, однако, в школе Дзэн используется весь буддийский канон.  Полезно читать все сутры, которые проповедал Будда Шакьямуни, но среди них лучше всего  внимать тем, которые отмечали древние. Бодхидхарма передал Второму Патриарху Хуэйкэ «Сутру о Ланке», и указал, что если практиковать в соответствии с ней, то избежишь ошибок. Пятый и Шестой Патриархи достигли понимания Дзэн через «Алмазную сутру». Линьцзи пришел к Дзэн, изучая «Сутру цветочного убранства», Наставник Хакуин через «Лотосовую сутру»».
Спасибо Вам большое еще раз за Ваш ответ.

----------

Dondhup (22.07.2010), Ho Shim (23.07.2010), Joy (17.08.2010), Miruka Ze (25.04.2013), Pema Sonam (21.07.2010), Zatsunen (21.07.2010), Марина В (21.07.2010), Юй Кан (21.07.2010)

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Тем, что на БФ пока нет закрытого дзен-форума.


Уже был  :Wink: 
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=164

----------

Aion (22.07.2010), Юй Кан (22.07.2010)

----------


## Джа Рашин

> То-то Бодхидхарма 9 лет в пещере сидел, вот оторвался от компьютера, так оторвался  Дзэн - это вход напрямую во врата Дхармы, Путь мгновенного постижения Праджня-парамиты (йогический уровень Махамудры, если сравнивать с ваджраяной), но то, что можно достичь результатов на Пути дзэн, в спешке, между составлением отчетов и игрой в компьютер, ИМХО заблуждение. Дзэн - прежде всего монашеская традиция, где есть место и ритуалам, и философии, и изучению сутр, и работе


каким бы благим путем ни пришло просветление - рассуждать об этом будет бессмысленно. так сказать: наличие факта - вещь упорная. Это примерно как фактом является Хамбо-лама Даши-Доржо Итигэлов в Бурятии, который самим фактом своего существования вводит все научное сообщество в ступор и явил для слабых умов опору в практике, своим примером отображая возможности человека на правильном пути в буддизме. Также если некто постигнет просветления среди повседневности, то вряд ли будет смысл обсуждать невозможность уже состоявшегося факта.

----------


## Федор Ф

> разве в пустом доме есть чтонить негативно-пессимистичное ? ))


Не могу даже представить  более негативно-пессимистичный образ, чем пустой дом. Знаешь почему, Ануар? Потому что в этом образе нет завершенности, окончательности. Он как бы находится на грани, в переходном состоянии. Он как бы уже не дом (поскольку пустой) и не отсутствие дома (еще не абсолютная свобода от дома, пустота). Надо бы быть более чутким при выборе образов (прости за замечание). Особенно дзеновцу. Дзен - дело тонкое.

----------


## Dron

> Не могу даже представить  более негативно-пессимистичный образ, чем пустой дом. Знаешь почему, Ануар? Потому что в этом образе нет завершенности, окончательности. Он как бы находится на грани, в переходном состоянии. Он как бы уже не дом (поскольку пустой) и не отсутствие дома (еще не абсолютная свобода от дома, пустота)


Тут слегка может помочь образ бульдозера.

----------

Гавриилко (31.07.2014), Федор Ф (21.04.2013)

----------


## Федор Ф

> Тут слегка может помочь образ бульдозера.


Точно :Wink:  Уже как-то оптимистичнее.

----------


## Dron

Так вот, Федор, расскажите, почему вы НЕ выбрали Дзен?

----------


## Федор Ф

> Так вот, Федор, расскажите, почему вы НЕ выбрали Дзен?


Dron!!! Что такое? Поговорить захотелось? За неимением Сергея Чернявского? Или это намек, что я не туда забрел? Образ пустого дома меня зацепил. И желание дать наставление Ануару :Big Grin: 

Почему же не выбрал? Выбрал еще в прошлом веке... Только вот теперь я выбрал еще и Тхераваду. ("Да, мне нравилась девушка в белом, но теперь я люблю в голубом"). Почему? Я уже говорил об этом, но повторюсь. Дзен для меня - свобода. Тхеравада - мудрость. В молодости ничего ценнее свободы не мог себе представить. В конце жизни нет ничего ценнее мудрости. Но дзен я чувствую, понимаю и люблю. Я по своей сути - дзеновец. Потом еще: дзен когда-то, очень много лет назад, дал мне непередаваемое и неповторимое духовное переживание, которое я не забуду до конца жизни.

Вот так, Dron. Теперь вам ясно?

----------

Богдан Б (22.04.2013), Гавриилко (31.07.2014)

----------


## Dron

> Почему же не выбрал? Выбрал еще в прошлом веке... Только вот теперь я выбрал еще и Тхераваду. ("Да, мне нравилась девушка в белом, но теперь я люблю в голубом"). Почему? Я уже говорил об этом, но повторюсь. Дзен для меня - свобода. Тхеравада - мудрость. В молодости ничего ценнее свободы не мог себе представить. В конце жизни нет ничего ценнее мудрости. Но дзен я чувствую, понимаю и люблю. Я по своей сути - дзеновец. Потом еще: дзен когда-то, очень много лет назад, дал мне непередаваемое и неповторимое духовное переживание, которое я не забуду до конца жизни.
> 
> Вот так, Dron. Теперь вам ясно?


Мне ясно. Мне ясно, что вы как бы двукрылый голубь мира, одно крыло - Тхеравада, другое- Дзен. 
Может, так и написать в традиции?

----------


## Федор Ф

> Мне ясно. Мне ясно, что вы как бы двукрылый голубь мира, одно крыло - Тхеравада, другое- Дзен. 
> Может, так и написать в традиции?


Что написать? "Голубь мира"? Остряк вы, однако. Я уже не в том возрасте, чтобы сомневаться в выборе. Всему свое место и время в моей жизни. Да я и не выбирал никогда. Но не слишком ли много внимания моей скромной персоне? Пора и честь знать. Разговор окончен.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Что написать? "Голубь мира"? Остряк вы, однако. Я уже не в том возрасте, чтобы сомневаться в выборе. Всему свое место и время в моей жизни. Да я и не выбирал никогда. Но не слишком ли много внимания моей скромной персоне? Пора и честь знать. Разговор окончен.


Самому Дрону надо бы вписать "Неугомонный Дятел Мира"... : )
Шутка, почти...

----------

Федор Ф (21.04.2013)

----------


## Dron

> Я уже не в том возрасте, чтобы сомневаться в выборе.


Так каков же ваш выбор? По сути- Дзен, а не по сути- Тхеравада?

----------


## Dron

> Самому Дрону надо бы вписать "Неугомонный Дятел Мира"... : )


Да вы уже пытались... Пытались вписать мне замену постов хронологически, занимаясь таким сами.
Так кто теперь Неугомонный Таинственный Дятел?

----------


## Юй Кан

> Так кто теперь Неугомонный Таинственный Дятел?


Дрон, Дрон и Дрон: причём -- явный (по выходным)... : )

----------


## Dron

> Дрон, Дрон и Дрон: причём -- явный (по выходным)... : )


Ну, вы явно можете настоять на своем.

----------


## Федор Ф

> Так каков же ваш выбор? По сути- Дзен, а не по сути- Тхеравада?


Dron, научитесь вовремя останавливаться. Я объяснил, вы ответили "Мне ясно". Вот здесь и надо остановиться. Дальнейший разговор - просто треп. Ок? Если вам не совсем ясно - перечитайте мой ответ (хотя я прекрасно понимаю, что вас он ничуть не интересует)
Вы, конечно, оригинальный человек, но во всем должна быть мера. Вот теперь ухожу.

----------


## Dron

> Dron, научитесь вовремя останавливаться. Я объяснил, вы ответили "Мне ясно". Вот здесь и надо остановиться. Дальнейший разговор - просто треп. Ок? Если вам не совсем ясно - перечитайте мой ответ (хотя я прекрасно понимаю, что вас он ничуть не интересует)
> Вы, конечно, оригинальный человек, но во всем должна быть мера. Вот теперь ухожу.


Мне, на самом деле, интересны не крылья, и не птицы, мне интересен Путь. Ваш. Других людей. Всех.
Намерены уходить- уходите.

----------

Федор Ф (21.04.2013)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Ну, вы явно можете настоять на своем.


И обижаццо на это "моё" -- бессмысленно, правда? Хотя никто не запрещает... : )

----------


## Федор Ф

> Мне, на самом деле, интересны не крылья, и не птицы, мне интересен Путь. Ваш. Других людей. Всех.
> Намерены уходить- уходите.


Спасибо, если интересен. Но я намерен уйти. За кормом для кота. А то он стал уже птицами за окном интересоваться.

----------

Гавриилко (31.07.2014)

----------


## Dron

> И обижаццо на это "моё" -- бессмысленно, правда? Хотя никто не запрещает... : )


Не запрещает... Может тогда именно вы- Незапрещающий Голубь Мира?

----------


## Dron

> Спасибо, если интересен. Но я намерен уйти. За кормом для кота. А то он стал уже птицами за окном интересоваться.


Уходите. Но Путь ваш останется высеченным в граните форума.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> А то он стал уже птицами за окном интересоваться.


Почто Вы держите скотинку взаперти?

----------


## Dron

> Почто Вы держите скотинку взаперти?


Заради защиты нежного домашнего животного от диких крылатых особей.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Не запрещает...


Когда Дрона, было дело, восстановили на поруки, вспомнил древний анек, совпавший тут тематически и с разговором о крылатости в адрес Фёдора, а теперь -- ещё и о незапретах.

Новый русский является с козлом на поводке на Красную площадь.
Дежурящий там милиционер -- ему:
-- На Красную площадь с козлами нельзя!
-- Чего это? Вон голубям -- можно, а козлику -- нельзя...
-- Голубь -- птица мира!
-- Начальник, век свободы не видать, мой козлик тож нифига войны не хочет!

----------


## Dron

> Когда Дрона, было дело, восстановили на поруки, вспомнил древний анек


Это свидетельствует о вашем хорошем вкусе. Незапрещающий Голубь Мира с Хорошим Вкусом.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Это свидетельствует о вашем хорошем вкусе. Незапрещающий Голубь Мира с Хорошим Вкусом.


Ну вот, теперь пошла квазилесть: образно говоря, дятел прикинулся голубком, знатоком хорошего вкуса...

----------


## Dron

> Ну вот, теперь пошла квазилесть: образно говоря, дятел прикинулся голубком, знатоком хорошего вкуса...


Так почему вы выбрали Дзен?

----------


## Юй Кан

> Так почему вы выбрали Дзен?


It's nobody no-business but me.

----------


## Dron

> It's nobody no-business but me.


Да. И кучи китайцев.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Да. И кучи китайцев.


Nobody means nobody... : )

----------


## Dron

> Nobody means nobody... : )


И поэтому вы пишете об этом на форуме. Понятно.

----------


## Юй Кан

> И поэтому вы пишете об этом на форуме. Понятно.


Где Дрон спросил -- там понятливому Дрону понятно и отвечено: дважды, для полноты картины. : )

----------


## Dron

> Где Дрон спросил -- там понятливому Дрону понятно и отвечено: дважды, для полноты картины. : )


Да, понятно. Понятно, что вы дважды пишете в никуда о том, что вам мнение этого никуда неинтересно.
Бодрячком.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Да, понятно. Понятно, что вы дважды пишете в никуда о том, что вам мнение этого никуда неинтересно.
> Бодрячком.


Дрон, а давайте хотя бы не хамить, хоть сморчком, хоть бодрячком, и, заодно, -- не сморкаться, образно говоря, вслед куда более старшему собеседнику, предложившему закончить трёп?
И со своей стороны предлагаю то же самое.

----------


## Dron

> Дрон, а давайте хотя бы не хамить, хоть сморчком, хоть бодрячком, и, заодно, -- не сморкаться, образно говоря, вслед куда более старшему собеседнику, предложившему закончить трёп?
> И со своей стороны предлагаю то же самое.


Так. 
Вы написали, что я вам хамлю. Вы подтверждаете?

----------


## Dron

Эх, Юй Кан... А где же Дзэн? Сплошная юриспруденция какая-то...

----------


## Юй Кан

> Эх, Юй Кан... А где же Дзэн? Сплошная юриспруденция какая-то...


Хамоватое/амикошонское "Эх" -- это к ближайшему зеркалу... Ещё раз: не хамим, ладно?
Забанят ведь опять, причём -- безвозвратно...

----------


## Dron

> Хамоватое/амикошонское "Эй" -- это к зеркалу...


У меня не "эй", у меня "эх".
Так что контрабандный груз хамства и амикошонства отсылается обратно.

----------


## Юй Кан

> У меня не "эй", у меня "эх".
> Так что контрабандный груз хамства и амикошонства отсылается обратно.


В реале -- нараз вразумил бы, безо всякой юриспруденции : )... А тут -- на усмотрение Ерша.

----------


## Dron

> В реале -- нараз вразумил бы, безо всякой юриспруденции : )... А тут -- на усмотрение Ерша.


Насилием убеждения не меняются. Вы согласны? Или вам Ерша надо спросить сначала?

----------


## Эделизи

Мой окончательный путь в буддизм произошел после прочтения классической книги Догена. Но в Москве прекрасные учителя Ваджраяны.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (23.04.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Но в Москве прекрасные учителя Ваджраяны.


А можно узнать их имена?

----------


## Cheng

> Хамоватое/амикошонское "Эх" -- это к ближайшему зеркалу... Ещё раз: не хамим, ладно?


*Эх* - это двубуквенное выражение сожаления.
а про хамство мне так видится есть хорошая притча.




> В реале -- нараз вразумил бы, безо всякой юриспруденции : )


на одном из форумов как-то прочитал такие слоова.
_Что бы не говорили люди о вас, будь то справедливо или несправедливо, учтиво или неучтиво, умно или глупо, с добротою или со злобою, мои ученики, вы должны приучать себя к этому. Ваш ум должен оставаться чистым, незапятнанным. Также и злое слово не должно исходить из ваших уст. Добрыми и сострадательными должны вы пребывать, сердцем любящими и не таить в себе ненависти. Окружите такого человека непрекращающимся потоком любвеобильной мысли. И, продолжая от него, наполните весь мир постоянными мыслями любвеобильной доброты, мыслями широкими, растущими и неизмеримыми, как мир, свободными от ненависти, свободными от злобы. Так, ученики, должны вы воспитывать себя._
Приписывают Благословееному.

----------

Magan Poh (25.04.2013), Won Soeng (25.04.2013), Алик (25.04.2013), Гавриилко (31.07.2014), Дондог (03.08.2016), Паня (25.04.2013)

----------


## Алик

Ответ на тему : " Где просто, там ангелов со сто, а где мудрено, там ни одного" - Амвросий Оптинский  :Smilie: . В дзене все просто: не делай зла, стремись к добру, очищай ум. Может поэтому, а, может потому, что о других традициях ничего не знаю. А может карма такая  :Smilie: .

----------

Magan Poh (25.04.2013), Вячеслав Дон (11.03.2014), Гавриилко (31.07.2014)

----------


## Юй Кан

> *Эх* - это двубуквенное выражение сожаления.


Об этом было сказано так: 

172. В различиях тел имени, слова и слога 
глупцы и невежды вязнут, как слон — в глубоком болоте.



> на одном из форумов как-то прочитал такие слоова.
> _Что бы не говорили люди о вас, будь то справедливо или несправедливо, учтиво или неучтиво, умно или глупо, с добротою или со злобою, мои ученики, вы должны приучать себя к этому. Ваш ум должен оставаться чистым, незапятнанным. Также и злое слово не должно исходить из ваших уст. Добрыми и сострадательными должны вы пребывать, сердцем любящими и не таить в себе ненависти. Окружите такого человека непрекращающимся потоком любвеобильной мысли. И, продолжая от него, наполните весь мир постоянными мыслями любвеобильной доброты, мыслями широкими, растущими и неизмеримыми, как мир, свободными от ненависти, свободными от злобы. Так, ученики, должны вы воспитывать себя._
> Приписывают Благословееному.


В конкретном реале всё происходит не так, как видится знатокам притч в виртуальном "на самом деле"...
И они, будучи лишены Инету и возможности лукаво поиграть словами, прячась за монитором, враз оказываются, бывает, перед таким потоком добра и сострадания : ), что быстро смолкают. И это од-но-знач-но способствует развитию умеренности в речи, как минимум -- ситуативно... без никакого (NB!) вреда кому-либо.

----------


## Cheng

> Об этом было сказано так: 
> 172. В различиях тел имени, слова и слога глупцы и невежды вязнут, как слон — в глубоком болоте.


почтенный друг. если некто произносит междометие - *Эх!*  - то это выражение сожаления от прочитанного.




> *В конкретном реале всё происходит не так*,


а надо бы что бы те кто называют себя буддистами действовали не *как все*  в реале, а так, как наставлял  Благословенный Гаутама. и тогда реал наполнится Буддизмом.
и не только в реале, но и в интернет-виртуале.




> как видится знатокам притч в виртуальном "на самом деле"...


притчи они дают свои плоды, - когда реализуются в жизни.
а когда реализации нет, то книги с притчами, по выражению одного дзен-мастера, подобны таулетной бумаге с буквами, используемой в известном месте в известное время.




> В дзене все просто: не делай зла, стремись к добру, очищай ум. Может поэтому, а, может потому, что о других традициях ничего не знаю. А может карма такая .


это не только в дзене.
это ответ Благословенного, на заданный ему вопрсос о том, - _в чем коренная суть его учения?_
на что он ответил, - _Творить доброе, искоренять в себе злое, очищать свой ум. Вот учение просветленных._

----------

Гавриилко (31.07.2014)

----------


## Юй Кан

> почтенный друг. если некто произносит междометие - *Эх!*  - то это выражение сожаления от прочитанного.
> 
> а надо бы что бы те кто называют себя буддистами действовали не *как все*  в реале, а так, как наставлял  Благословенный Гаутама. и тогда реал наполнится Буддизмом.
> и не только в реале, но и в интернет-виртуале.
> 
> притчи они дают свои плоды, - когда реализуются в жизни.
> а когда реализации нет, то книги с притчами, по выражению одного дзен-мастера, подобны таулетной бумаге с буквами, используемой в известном месте в известное время.
> 
> это не только в дзене.
> ...


Слова, слова, слова...

----------


## Cheng

> Слова, слова, слова...


да..да.
но взгляд на вещи остается прежним.

----------

Гавриилко (31.07.2014)

----------


## Алик

> да..да.
> но взгляд на вещи остается прежним.


Насколько  мне доступно, в дзен нет ничего , чего нельзя было бы потрогать ( или так - есть только то, до чего можно дотронуться). Поэтому куча дерьма есть, а вот природы Будды нет.

----------


## Cheng

> Насколько  мне доступно, в дзен нет ничего , чего нельзя было бы потрогать ( или так - есть только то, до чего можно дотронуться). Поэтому куча дерьма есть, *а вот природы Будды нет.*


мммм..
она будет проявлена как только исчезнет видение куч дерьма.

природа Будды, это *не видение чего-то*. это состояние - вне куч дерьма. 
а вне этих куч только одно состояние - шаматха.

----------


## Юй Кан

> а вне этих куч только одно состояние - шаматха.


Сначала будды были буддами, а кучи дерьма -- кучами дерьма, потом не стало ни будд, ни куч дерьма, потом будды вновь стали буддами, а кучи дерьма -- кучами дерьма...
мммму? : )

----------

Гавриилко (31.07.2014)

----------


## Алик

> мммм..
> она будет проявлена как только исчезнет видение куч дерьма.
> 
> природа Будды, это *не видение чего-то*. это состояние - вне куч дерьма. 
> а вне этих куч только одно состояние - шаматха.


Я к тому,  что дзен учит не привязываться к формам и не давать названий. Так что для этого состояния, о котором Вы пишете, нет  ни  снаружи, ни внутри. А когда оно себя с чем-то ассоциирует - с природой Будды или ещё с чем-то, то это уже не природа Будды  :Smilie: .

----------


## Cheng

> Сначала будды были буддами.....


друг. давай будем говорить за себя, а не за неких Будд, которые были когда-то, где-то, кем-то.
Буддизм здесь и сейчас. слова о том что Буддизм где-то в ком-то когда-то - это просто слова.
или человек живет в полный рост выстраивая свою жизнь в русле наставлений Гаутамы, или он способен только на выражения с стиле - _Слова, слова, слова..._ или _В конкретном реале всё происходит не так,_
все. третьего не дано.
если того реала, каждый назвавшийся буддистом, не построит в самом себе, то и буддизма тоже нет.
будут только одно сотрясание воздуха.




> Я к тому,  что дзен учит не привязываться к формам и не давать названий.


он научает *ум*  не давать названий чему-либо или кому-либо. чтобы *ум пребывал в молчании*.




> Так что для этого состояния, о котором Вы пишете, нет  ни  снаружи, ни внутри. 
> А когда оно себя с чем-то ассоциирует - с природой Будды или ещё с чем-то, то это уже не природа Будды


мммм..
полагаю что сначала следует опытно достигнуть этого состояния, а потом выносить вердикт, с стиле - _есть он или его нет, природа это или не очень._


критерий Истины это есть _только опытное познание_, а никак не логические вывода от прочитанного где-то.
это было и будет верн*о* во все времена.

----------


## Юй Кан

> друг. давай будем говорить за себя, а не неких Будд, которые были когда-то, где-то, кем-то.


Во-первых, с чего вдруг на "ты"?
Во-вторых, а давай*те* -- каждый за себя, но без виляния? : )
Очередной простой вопрос: видит ли авусо Cheng неизменным прежним взглядом в Юй Кане будду?

----------


## Cheng

> Во-первых, с чего вдруг на "ты"?


мммм...
да я простой как три копейки. для меня все братья и друзья, от таракана до полумертвого старика.
да и проблема то в чем? в уважении?  ммм... согласно правилам этики его еще нужно заслужить.

_Уважение— позиция одного человека по отношению к другому, признание достоинств личности._ 
достоинства нужно увидеть и признать. у вас есть достоинства какие нибудь?

друг.
мы на буддийском форуме. здесь одно правило.
_Что бы не говорили люди о вас, будь то справедливо или несправедливо, учтиво или неучтиво, умно или глупо, с добротою или со злобою, мои ученики, вы должны приучать себя к этому. Ваш ум должен оставаться чистым, незапятнанным. Также и злое слово не должно исходить из ваших уст. Добрыми и сострадательными должны вы пребывать, сердцем любящими и не таить в себе ненависти. Окружите такого человека непрекращающимся потоком любвеобильной мысли. И, продолжая от него, наполните весь мир постоянными мыслями любвеобильной доброты, мыслями широкими, растущими и неизмеримыми, как мир, свободными от ненависти, свободными от злобы. Так, ученики, должны вы воспитывать себя._ (с) Благословенный Гаутама.




> Очередной простой вопрос: видит ли авусо Cheng неизменным прежним взглядом в Юй Кане будду?


не в Юй Кане Будду, а природу Будды в Юй Кане.
да, а что?

----------


## Алик

[QUOTE=Cheng;573604]друг. давай будем говорить за себя, а не за неких Будд, которые были когда-то, где-то, кем-то.
Буддизм здесь и сейчас. слова о том что Буддизм где-то в ком-то когда-то - это просто слова.
или человек живет в полный рост выстраивая свою жизнь в русле наставлений Гаутамы, или он способен только на выражения с стиле - _Слова, слова, слова..._ или _В конкретном реале всё происходит не так,_
все. третьего не дано.
если того реала, каждый назвавшийся буддистом, не построит в самом себе, то и буддизма тоже нет.
будут только одно сотрясание воздуха.


он научает *ум*  не давать названий чему-либо или кому-либо. чтобы *ум пребывал в молчании*.


мммм..
полагаю что сначала следует опытно достигнуть этого состояния, а потом выносить вердикт, с стиле - _есть он или его нет, природа это или не очень._


критерий Истины это есть _только опытное познание_, а никак не логические вывода от прочитанного где-то.
это было и будет верн*о* во все времена.[/QU
Да уж, обуяла меня гордыня, дерзнул писать о том, что каждый носит в себе с рождения, увы мне

----------


## Cheng

> Да уж, обуяла меня гордыня, дерзнул писать о том, что каждый носит в себе с рождения, увы мне


ничего страшного. но об этом мало знать. это нужно еще реализовать.
потенциал заложен во всех. но без реализации его - все остается висеть в воздухе.

----------


## Юй Кан

> мы на буддийском форуме. здесь одно правило.


Здесь действуют пра-ви-ла фо-ру-ма. Cheng их читал?




> *Так, ученики, должны вы воспитывать себя*. (с) Благословенный Гаутама.


Воспитывать *себя*, а не других. : ))




> не в Юй Кане Будду, а природу Будды в Юй Кане.


Не вилять! В притче сказано -- *Будду* ("Ты похож на *Будду*"), а не природу будды! : )

----------


## Cheng

> Здесь действуют пра-ви-ла фо-ру-ма. Cheng их читал?


друг. уважение нужно заслужить.
_В реале -- нараз вразумил бы, безо всякой юриспруденции : )._ - предлагаете за это уважать?




> Воспитывать *себя*, а не других. : ))


именно. читаем выше.




> Не вилять! В притче сказано -- *Будду* ("Ты похож на *Будду*"), а не природу будды! : )


а вы на него похожи?

----------


## Юй Кан

> друг. уважение нужно заслужить.
> _В реале -- нараз вразумил бы, безо всякой юриспруденции : )._ - предлагаете за это уважать?


Мне без разницы уважение Cheng'а, на котором он так зациклен, хотя у Юй Кана шло об азах общения с посторонними людьми, в которых переход на "ты" без согласия собеседника (что запрещено правилами форума) полагается _амикошонством_ (понятное слово?). Это раз.

Два: почему Cheng читает переписку так некузяво, не видя внятного разьяснения, с акцентным нотабене?
Вот этого:

В конкретном реале всё происходит не так, как видится знатокам притч в виртуальном "на самом деле"...
 И они, будучи лишены Инету и возможности лукаво поиграть словами, прячась за монитором, враз оказываются, бывает, перед таким потоком добра и сострадания : ), что быстро смолкают. *И это од-но-знач-но способствует развитию умеренности в речи, как минимум -- ситуативно... без никакого (NB!) вреда кому-либо.*
Это и называется вра-зу-мить. : )




> а вы на него похожи?


Вот видите -- и этого не видите... %)

----------


## Cheng

> Мне без разницы уважение Cheng'а, )


друг. что важнее? ласкающие слух буквы, или Путь.
желание ласкающих букв это лелеяние эго.
увы друже. увы.
а вот выдернуть из ума это желание - это буддизм.





> Не вилять! В притче сказано -- Будду ("Ты похож на Будду"), а не природу будды! : )


друг. читаем внимательно.

_После просветления под деревом Бо он сказал: 
«Это прекрасно: видеть природу будды во всем и каждом!»_
Приписано Благословенному Гаутаме.

----------


## Нико

> а вот выдернуть из ума это желание - это буддизм.


Т.е вместо ласкающих слов-букв говорить жёстко, грубо и по сути? Такого не встречала в наставлениях.

----------


## Cheng

> Т.е вместо ласкающих слов-букв *говорить жёстко, грубо* и по сути? Такого не встречала в наставлениях.


а присутствует ли это?
понятно когда так, как выделено выше. а когда люди в уме своем накручивают нечто, а потом начинаеют что-то требовать, то их уже не интересут Путь. Эго берет верх, и все заканчивается.
Путь он прост. Или  питаешь корни эго, *требуя* к себе неких форм обращения, или вырываешь этот корень раз и навсегда.

----------


## Нико

> а присутствует ли это?


где?

----------


## Cheng

> где?


не где - а *что*. - грубость и жестокость. о кoторой пошла речь




> Такого не встречала в наставлениях.


там сказано совсем просто.
_Что бы не говорили люди о вас, будь то справедливо или несправедливо, учтиво или неучтиво, умно или глупо, с добротою или со злобою, мои ученики, вы должны приучать себя к этому. Ваш ум должен оставаться чистым, незапятнанным. Также и злое слово не должно исходить из ваших уст. Добрыми и сострадательными должны вы пребывать, сердцем любящими и не таить в себе ненависти.  Так, ученики, должны вы воспитывать себя._ (с) Благословенный Гаутама.

----------


## Юй Кан

> друг. что важнее? ласкающие слух буквы, или Путь.
> желание ласкающих букв это лелеяние эго.


Cheng ещё не понял, что Юй Кану без разницы не только уважение, но и желания Cheng'а, связаные с буквами, как и Cheng'овы наивные трактовки буддизма?




> _После просветления под деревом Бо он сказал: 
> «Это прекрасно: видеть природу будды во всем и каждом!»_
> Приписано Благословенному Гаутаме.


Чего только ни приписывают Благословенному, который после просветления  думал и говорил, _согласно аутентичным текстам_, совсем о другом. %)
*Cheng'у, строго: по этому поводу -- срочно читать Аячана сутту, а не импровизаторов на тему!* : )

И -- хватит, а то эта музыка будет вечной, даже если не менять батарейки.

----------

Алик (26.04.2013), Гавриилко (31.07.2014), Ритл (26.04.2013), Федор Ф (26.04.2013)

----------


## Cheng

> *Cheng ещё не понял, что Юй Кану без разницы не только уважение*, но и желания Cheng'а, связаные с буквами, как и Cheng'овы наивные трактовки буддизма?


мммм...
когда без разницы, вопросы о *ты* или* вы* не возникают.




> Чего только ни приписывают Благословенному, который после просветления  думал и говорил,


мммм..

так он и говорил - _Творить доброе, искоренять в себе злое, очищать свой ум - вот учение просветленных._




> _согласно аутентичным текстам_, совсем о другом. %)


тексты не важны - важно просветление ума. если которого нет, то аутентичность текстов сомнительна.




> по этому поводу -- срочно читать Аячана сутту, а не импровизаторов на тему! : )


Юй Кан прав. точнее не Юй Кан а Гаутама.
взято по текстту из Аячаны сутты.
_И ум Благословенного, так помыслившего, склонился к пребыванью в покое, а не к обученье иных Дхамме._
чего и желаю Юй Кану. поскольку когда он в покое, то ничто не тревожит обладателя такого ума.
ты , вы, правила, установки, сутты, - шура.
Истина скрыта в покое ума. в невозмутимом ничем уме.

----------


## Dron

> В конкретном реале всё происходит не так, как видится знатокам притч в виртуальном "на самом деле"...
> И они, будучи лишены Инету и возможности лукаво поиграть словами, прячась за монитором, враз оказываются, бывает, перед таким потоком добра и сострадания : ), что быстро смолкают. И это од-но-знач-но способствует развитию умеренности в речи, как минимум -- ситуативно... без никакого (NB!) вреда кому-либо.


Вывод- ваш поток добра и сострадания, не вредящий вовеки, не выразим в печатном слове.

----------


## Ади

Если Вы не мешаете -
Значит Вы помогаете...

----------


## Дмитрий Зэнский

"Дзен обнаруживает своё духовное родство с буддизмом,но в действительности он сам является духом всех религий и философий." Д.Т.Судзуки "Наука Дзен-Ум Дзен". 

Может быть поэтому... В отличие от других школ буддизма в дзен меньше всего ритуалов и религиозности при сохранении чистого духа пути. (имхо) Тибетский буддизм меня не прельстил своей мифологичностью и отвлечением на разную магию и сложные ритуалы. Тхеравада слишком уж узконаправленна и как-то мрачна в своей "незыблемой правоте" (как мне показалось). Дзен в моём понимании это как заметил сузуки дух, а не буква дхармы. Дзен это практика без излишней теории. Дзен это не религия,это путь. Имхо.

----------

Алик (03.09.2013), Гавриилко (31.07.2014), Паня (04.09.2013), Степан Т (03.09.2013), Федор Ф (03.09.2013), Эделизи (13.08.2014)

----------


## Won Soeng

Дмитрий,  приезжайте на ретриты с мастерами дзен. Вы увидите,  как правильная форма поддерживает правильный ум.

----------

AndyZ (03.09.2013), Монферран (29.04.2019), Паня (04.09.2013), Юань Дин (03.09.2013)

----------


## Люся Костина

> Выбирать пока не приходилось.


:-)

----------


## Chong_Kwan

Какой вопрос в заглавии, такой и ответ - для полноты картины.

----------

AndyZ (05.09.2013), Федор Ф (05.09.2013)

----------


## Николас

У меня вопрос простой. Различается ли практика Дзен по разным школам? Или Дзен - одна школа? Есть ли линия передачи учения в Дзен? Если я пришел в группу, практикующую Дзен, могу ли я узнать у них, какая школа и кто наставник? У меня в деревне просто собираются на медитации, а сенсей приезжает редко. Его ученик ведет все здесь.Это нормально?

----------

Гавриилко (31.07.2014)

----------


## Паня

> У меня в деревне просто собираются на медитации, а сенсей приезжает редко. Его ученик ведет все здесь.Это нормально?


Так и рисуется картинка - русская деревня, мужики после рабочего дня собираются на медитацию в местный дом культуры))) Можно по подробней - что за сенсей такой?)

----------

Алик (15.12.2013), Гавриилко (31.07.2014), Иляна (16.12.2013), Пема Ванчук (14.12.2013)

----------


## Чагна Дордже

> Так и рисуется картинка - русская деревня, мужики после рабочего дня собираются на медитацию в местный дом культуры))) Можно по подробней - что за сенсей такой?)


Нет-нет, этот пользователь где-то заграницей живет, в Италии или Швейцарии  :Smilie:

----------


## AndyZ

> У меня вопрос простой. Различается ли практика Дзен по разным школам? Или Дзен - одна школа? Есть ли линия передачи учения в Дзен? Если я пришел в группу, практикующую Дзен, могу ли я узнать у них, какая школа и кто наставник?


Практика различается, но в начале у всех почти одинаково. Сходите к ним на встречу, там наверняка есть дни или часы, когда принимают новичков и все рассказывают.




> У меня в деревне просто собираются на медитации, а сенсей приезжает редко. Его ученик ведет все здесь.Это нормально?


Это нормальная ситуация, когда ученики разбросаны по разным городам.

----------


## Николас

_[QUOTE=AndyZ;642802]Практика различается, но в начале у всех почти одинаково. Сходите к ним на встречу, там наверняка есть дни или часы, когда принимают новичков и все рассказывают.
_


Сходил. Сегодня. Значится так. Центр этот от японской школы Zen (если так можно сказать). Главный, который у них, побеседовал со мной, об*яснил что к чему. Сенсей приезжает в феврале/марте, точно не известно пока. По приезду проведет 3х дневный ретрит, с 5 утра до 9 вечера. Думаю, что не выдержу, тяжело сидеть даже по-татарски, не то что в позе лотоса. Но там у них есть такие удобные скамеечки (как кресло-качалка) только в гораздо меньшем размере. 35 мин выдерживаю свободно. По поводу этих коричневых роб, как у монахов, могут здесь носить все, говорит, это удобно, у нас есть екстра в шкафу, если хочешь, я отказался. Отказался по соображебниям этики, не имею я права носить это одеяние, придя только второй раз на медитацию. Ну, это мои заморочки.

----------


## Николас

Да, и последний совет нужен. Когда Вы выбираете ту или иную религию, чем Вы руководствуетесь? Не бывает же так что на 100% совпадает то, что Вам предлагают и Ваши ожидания.

----------


## Ho Shim

> У меня вопрос простой. Различается ли практика Дзен по разным школам? Или Дзен - одна школа? Есть ли линия передачи учения в Дзен? Если я пришел в группу, практикующую Дзен, могу ли я узнать у них, какая школа и кто наставник? У меня в деревне просто собираются на медитации, а сенсей приезжает редко. Его ученик ведет все здесь.Это нормально?


Да, отличается. Но суть одна) Линия передачи есть. Более того, она обязана быть. Узнайте у них кто наставник (дзэн-мастер), в какой линии передачи учения, от кого получал передачу Дхармы. Линия передачи учения, начиная с Будды Шакьямуни, это обязательная информация для любой школы Дзэн. Учитель может бывать наездами, но, все равно, без дзэн-мастера, хот бы периодически приезжающего или поручившего кому-то проводить практику, _настоящего_ дзэн-центра не бывает.

----------

Пема Ванчук (16.12.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (16.12.2013)

----------


## Алик

> Да, и последний совет нужен. Когда Вы выбираете ту или иную религию, чем Вы руководствуетесь? Не бывает же так что на 100% совпадает то, что Вам предлагают и Ваши ожидания.


Дзен - не религия, дать Вам она ничего не сможет, а вот заберет все  :Smilie:  Если Вы готовы распрощаться с привычными ценностями, образом жизни, жить без прошлого и будущего, только для других - то это Ваш путь. Правда, в награду  получите в миллион раз больше, чем потеряли, только награда достанется другому  "Вы"   :Smilie:

----------

Гавриилко (31.07.2014), Фил (16.12.2013), Эделизи (16.12.2013)

----------


## Николас

> Дзен - не религия, дать Вам она ничего не сможет, а вот заберет все  Если Вы готовы распрощаться с привычными ценностями, образом жизни, жить без прошлого и будущего, только для других - то это Ваш путь. Правда, в награду  получите в миллион раз больше, чем потеряли, только награда достанется другому  "Вы"



Не так то все это просто для мирянина.

----------

Алик (16.12.2013)

----------


## Николас

> Так и рисуется картинка - русская деревня, мужики после рабочего дня собираются на медитацию в местный дом культуры))) Можно по подробней - что за сенсей такой?)



Извините за поздний ответ.. Не знал что ответить. Ну, в общем, Вы правы, мужики и бабы собираются после работы или в воскресенье и медитируют. Только не в клубе а в центре специализированом. Про сенсея ничего конкретного пока сказать не могу, мало знаю. Известно, что Учитель умер недавно (не знаю конкретно дату), его место в главном центре в Калифорнии, занимает один из его учеников. У нас (Флорида) тоже его ученик. Я не знаю по какому принципу они распределяются, но ситуация вот такая. Постараюсь подготовиться к Марту для 3х дневного ретрита, но чувствую, это будет кошмар для меня. Там и присмотрюсь к этому сенсею, или как его там называют. Да, забыл сказать. Все ученики и учитель, который умер - американцы.

----------


## Алик

> Не так то все это просто для мирянина.


"Чем путь сложнее, тем он короче" . )

----------

Гавриилко (31.07.2014)

----------


## Алекс Андр

> "Чем путь сложнее, тем он короче" . )


чем путь короче, - тем он проще. чем путь сложнее, - тем он длиннее. :Smilie:

----------


## Ho Shim

> Да, забыл сказать. Все ученики и учитель, который умер - американцы.


Ну? Подвесили интригу) А у американца кто учитель? Жутко интересно, что это за община так хорошо обосновалась на американском селе)

----------

Паня (17.12.2013)

----------


## Николас

> Ну? Подвесили интригу) А у американца кто учитель? Жутко интересно, что это за община так хорошо обосновалась на американском селе)


Вот жеж... Как только представится возможность - обязательно узнаю, самому интересно. :Smilie: 

Значит так. Если коротко, основатель Рочестер Дзен Центр (Rochester Zen Center ) был  Роши Филлип Каплау (Roshi Philip Kapleau) в 1965 году. 
 Родился в 1912г. Интересоваться Дзеном начал с 1950г. В 1953г. поехал в Японию учиться Дзен. Был там 13 лет, учился у трех японских Мастеров Дзен и в 1965г. получил передачу от Хакун Ясутани. (ordained by Hakuun Yasutani Roshi in 1965). Написал кнгу *3 жемчужины Дзена* а также еще несколько. Филиалы - один у нас, второй в Польше.
 Умер в 2004 году в cолнечном саду Дзен Центра, окуженный учениками, семьей и друзьями по причине болезни Паркинсона.





Hа данный момент его ученики (муж и жена) ведут этот центр в Северной Каролайне. Практикуют уже по 40 лет каждый.
Кстати, Дзен Центр стоит в лесу на отшибе, не знаю сколько там людей и откуда они. Вот ихний вебсайт, если интересно:http://windhorsezen.org/
По Гуглу можно увидеть где это находится.

А я езжу вот в этот: http://www.meetup.com/clearwaterzen/

Вот о нем страничка в ВИКИ есть:http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%A4%...BF%D0%BB%D0%BE

----------

AndyZ (17.12.2013), Ho Shim (17.12.2013), Pema Sonam (17.12.2013), Алик (17.12.2013), Паня (17.12.2013)

----------


## Паня

> Извините за поздний ответ.. Не знал что ответить.


Нда, видно давненько не были в России - раз не поняли что это была шутка на предмет веселой жизни в русской деревне). Какова численность населения в вашей деревне?

----------

Алик (17.12.2013), Влад К (29.12.2013), Дубинин (17.12.2013), Фил (17.12.2013)

----------


## AndyZ

Моя первая книга по дзен была его - Three pillars of zen. Капло сыграл важную роль в развитии дзен в Америке.

Один из организаторов группы в Clearwater мне известен по другому дзен ресурсу. Серьезный практик. Группа хорошая, корни тоже есть. Практикуйте на здоровье  :Smilie: 




> Вот жеж... Как только представится возможность - обязательно узнаю, самому интересно.
> 
> Значит так. Если коротко, основатель Рочестер Дзен Центр (Rochester Zen Center ) был  Роши Филлип Каплау (Roshi Philip Kapleau) в 1965 году. 
>  Родился в 1912г. Интересоваться Дзеном начал с 1950г. В 1953г. поехал в Японию учиться Дзен. Был там 13 лет, учился у трех японских Мастеров Дзен и в 1965г. получил передачу от Хакун Ясутани. (ordained by Hakuun Yasutani Roshi in 1965). Написал кнгу *3 жемчужины Дзена* а также еще несколько. Филиалы - один у нас, второй в Польше.
>  Умер в 2004 году в cолнечном саду Дзен Центра, окуженный учениками, семьей и друзьями по причине болезни Паркинсона.
> 
> Hа данный момент его ученики (муж и жена) ведут этот центр в Северной Каролайне. Практикуют уже по 40 лет каждый.
> Кстати, Дзен Центр стоит в лесу на отшибе, не знаю сколько там людей и откуда они. Вот ихний вебсайт, если интересно:http://windhorsezen.org/
> По Гуглу можно увидеть где это находится.
> ...

----------


## Николас

> Нда, видно давненько не были в России - раз не поняли что это была шутка на предмет веселой жизни в русской деревне). Какова численность населения в вашей деревне?



Та примерно 250.000....

----------


## Николас

> Моя первая книга по дзен была его - Three pillars of zen. Капло сыграл важную роль в развитии дзен в Америке.
> 
> Один из организаторов группы в Clearwater мне известен по другому дзен ресурсу. Серьезный практик. Группа хорошая, корни тоже есть. Практикуйте на здоровье


Спасибо!

----------


## Николас

- А почему Учитель кланяясь, складывает то две руки ладонями внутрь то просто одой рукой к груди?
- А кто является Учителем и Наставником? Кто каждый день с тобой или приезжет 3 раза в год на недельку? В моей ситуации кто может быть Учителем? Это надо у них спрашивать?
 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## AndyZ

> -- А кто является Учителем и Наставником? Кто каждый день с тобой или приезжет 3 раза в год на недельку? В моей ситуации кто может быть Учителем? Это надо у них спрашивать?


Полноценным учителем в дзен может быть только тот, кто получил на это разрешение от своего учителя. А чтобы показать как нужно медетировать новичку, то это может сделать и старший ученик. А так, все вопросы к организаторам.

----------


## Гена

Я принял дзен потому что мне понравилось чувство юмора этой религии.

Мне показалось что когда учитель бьёт ученика это очень смешно.

И я помню думал, что если бы удары учителей были бы смертельными то это было бы ещё смешнее.


И чтобы вы думали? Я как-то наткнулся таки на историю о том, что один дзенский учитель, ударом убил ученика. 

К тому же, чтение чаньских историй, типа сборника железная флейта, очень хорошо помогает отдыхать в периоды между медитациями.

Ведь, увы, медитировать постоянно и всё время, на протяжении всей жизни, не возможно. Из-за усталости мозга наверное.

----------

Влад К (29.12.2013), Гавриилко (31.07.2014)

----------


## Влад К

> Я принял дзен потому что мне понравилось чувство юмора этой религии.
> 
> Мне показалось что когда учитель бьёт ученика это очень смешно.


Ну да, очень смешно. Для стороннего наблюдателя возможно, а для монахов, которые встают в три/четыре часа утра на дзадзен, не выспавшиеся и нервные, получающие хлесткие шлепки по плечу. Представляете как им смешно?:-)))




> И я помню думал, что если бы удары учителей были бы смертельными то это было бы ещё смешнее.


Странное у Вас чувство юмора. :EEK!: 




> И чтобы вы думали? Я как-то наткнулся таки на историю о том, что один дзенский учитель, ударом убил ученика.


Хохотали небось?




> К тому же, чтение чаньских историй, типа сборника железная флейта, очень хорошо помогает отдыхать в периоды между медитациями.


Если читать как простые анекдоты, то можно и посмеяться. "Железная флейта" не простой сборник смешных историй. Сколько раз не читал эту книгу, постоянно открываю для себя что-то новое. Вообще, как я понял, в книге собраны коаны - темы для медитации, и они требуют немалых усилий для постижения их смысла, если так можно сказать:-)))




> Ведь, увы, медитировать постоянно и всё время, на протяжении всей жизни, не возможно. Из-за усталости мозга наверное.


Медитация не сводится к одному только сидению.

----------

Алик (29.12.2013), Ольга Карпова (30.07.2014)

----------


## Ольга Карпова

Почему я избрала именно дзэн и именно дзэн Догэна, начну с цитаты учителей:
" Кодо Саваки-роси:
Одна причина, по которой Догэн-дзэндзи остаётся столь обаятельным, состоит в том, что он понимал Буддхадхарму как «Я», а не как сказку для посредственных личностей.

Утияма-роси:
Что привлекало меня к Догэну-дзэндзи – так это его утверждение: «Изучать путь Будды – значит изучать себя». С того времени как мне исполнилось шестнадцать или семнадцать лет, я испытывал затруднения в своей жизни и начал изучать западную философию и христианство. После того как я нашел труды Догэна-дзэндзи, я почувствовал сильное желание стать монахом его школы. Я был вполне счастлив, имея возможность учиться у Саваки-роси, который со своей современной восприимчивостью понимал буддизм Догэна-дзэндзи как начинающийся с «я». Теперь я могу видеть истину в христианстве и в школе буддизма Чистой Земли. Я думаю, что я не мог принять их в молодости; это было вполне естественно, потому что исходный пункт этих учений, как мне казалось, требовал веры в Искупление Креста или в спасительную силу Обета Амитабхи. Я не мог понять, какое отношение это имеет к моей собственной жизни.
Если, отказываясь от своего интеллекта и способности рассуждать, мы верим рассказам о людях прошлого потому, что эти рассказы написаны в Библии или в священных писаниях, тогда мы должны также верить рассказам о сверхчеловеческих существах, которые жили в прошлом, потому что о них написано в книгах. Это только один пример современного взгляда на дело. Современные люди не перестают говорить: «Поскольку интеллект – это также функция „я“, нам не следует от него отказываться». В большинстве своём люди так любят спорить; они так тупы и низменны. Причина, по которой Догэн-дзэндзи может убедить даже таких придирчивых, тупых, низменных людей начать практику дзэн, заключается в том, что он учит нас тому, что изучать путь Будды – значит изучать себя. Учение Догэна-дзэндзи убеждает людей в том, что хотя рассудок являет собой одну из функций «я», это «я» нельзя постичь рассудком. Этот факт ведёт к истине «я» превыше разума."

Готова подписаться под каждым словом.
Но Утияма роси говорит о христианстве и амидаизме, а в моем случае в начале поисков был период погружения в индуизм, в его ветви шайва-сиддханту и гаудиа-вайшнавизм (второй вариант оставил более неприятный опыт). 

Индуизм с его культами многочисленных божеств и мифологических персонажей кажется слишком пестрым и оторванным от реальной жизни, как яркая сказка.Требуется безоговорочная вера в запутанную, противоречивую мифологию, соблюдение массы нелепых и непонятных запретов. Индуизм слишком оторван от постоянно меняющегося настоящего момента, он слишком застыл в своих древних догмах. Тот, сам кто не родился и не вырос в индуизме, столкнется с большими сложностями адаптации всей своей жизни к этому экзотичному культу. В конце в концов, я отошла от индуизма и испытала при этом большое облегчение. Этот путь не подходит лично мне, но точно так же, как сказал Утиями роси, я теперь не отрицаю, что и в таких культах содержится истинное учение - только не для всех и каждого.

Буддизм Догэна Дзэндзи - это буддизм Махаяны, буддизм Бодхидхармы. 
Учение Догэна с первых слов привлекло меня, наверное так же, как привлекло и Утияму роси, вызвало желание практиковать его в каждый момент своей жизни. За его кажущейся простотой скрыта нелегкая практическая сторона: требование честного анализа себя, полная самоотдача и постоянная дисциплина ежедневной практикой дзадзэн, словом, нужно пролить немало пота и при этом неважно, сколько философских трактатов прочитал человек.
Как говорит сам Эйхэй Догэн Дзэндзи: дзэн-буддизм это сокровище истинного Ока Дхармы Будды, сияющее сердце Нирваны. Он содержит самую суть всего учения Будды, в очищенном от всего лишнего, концентрированном и предельно сжатом виде. 
(Как противоположность - есть культы с громадной, разветвленной литературой, где пишутся комментарии на комментарии, их философия горизонтальна, то есть растекается в многословии, при этом содержит в себе довольно примитивную суть - таков, к примеру, гаудиа-вайшнавизм)

----------

Гавриилко (31.07.2014)

----------


## Дмитрий Зэнский

Я выбрал Дзен именно потому,что это квинтэсенция всех практик и учений. Нету разницы между Дзеном и любым другим учением. Всё об одном и том же только с разных сторон. Дзен это просто осознанность и естественность. Поэтому Дзен выбрал меня.  :Smilie: ))))

----------

Гавриилко (31.07.2014), Ольга Карпова (30.07.2014), Фил (16.08.2014), Эделизи (17.08.2014)

----------


## Гавриилко

> Не забываю, однако этот вопрос не помогает в понимании причин возникновения и прекращения индивидуальности (личности), по той простой причине, что ясный свет, природа Будды не рождается и не умирает.


а джхана = ясный свет?
если есть минутка, приглашаю вас сюда, давайте вместе разберемся
у меня от этого *БАЙКОНУР!*

----------


## Won Soeng

Джхана не равно ясный свет. Джхана - удел бытия, возникающий по причине прекращения контакта с пятью сферами чувств. 
Нерожденное (татхагата) - не возникает и не прекращается. Это сама природа взаимозависимого происхождения.

----------

Монферран (29.04.2019), Эделизи (13.08.2014)

----------


## Антон Федотов

Что-то вспомнилось как первая информация о дзэн попала мне в руки в начале 90-х в виде брошюрки с чёрно-белой обложкой и напечатанными на газетной бумаге притчами и коанами. Не заинтересовала вообще. Тогда информация всяческого эзотерического толка как раз полилась рекой, а будучи первокурсником я в большей степени интересовался тогда Кастанедой  :Facepalm: 

Прошло больше десять лет поисков, метаний по различным направлениям и попыток всевозможной практики, пока снова не начала мне в руки попадать информация о дзэн. А самое главное, что пришла эта информация не в виде голой теории, а в комплекте с практикой, которая мне как раз и была необходима в той жизненной ситуации. А когда началась активная практика - теория оказалась к ней просто логичным дополнением и дальше всё пошло само собой, и легло в сердце настолько естественно, словно всю жизнь только этим и занимался.

Прошло ещё десять лет, и мне не надоело, наоборот: чем дальше в лес тем толще партизаны, считаю что это хорошо  :Smilie:

----------

Паня (13.08.2014), Сергей Ч (12.08.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Я принял дзен потому что мне понравилось чувство юмора этой религии.
> 
> Мне показалось что когда учитель бьёт ученика это очень смешно.
> 
> И я помню думал, что если бы удары учителей были бы смертельными то это было бы ещё смешнее.
> 
> 
> И чтобы вы думали? Я как-то наткнулся таки на историю о том, что один дзенский учитель, ударом убил ученика. 
> 
> ...


Хорошая причина).

----------


## Дмитрий Зэнский

> Дмитрий,  приезжайте на ретриты с мастерами дзен. Вы увидите,  как правильная форма поддерживает правильный ум.


Спасибо. Езжу. Знаю. Есть грань между "правильной формой" и отбиванием поклонов перед изображениями ста пятидесяти божеств,воздавая им почести. Не то,чтобы я принижаю такой путь но он не близок мне. Хотя по концовке всё это одно и тоже. И христианство и буддизм и всё остальное. Всё об одном и том же.  :Smilie:  Об "атма-вичаре".  :Wink:   :Smilie: ))

----------


## Нико

> Спасибо. Езжу. Знаю. Есть грань между "правильной формой" и отбиванием поклонов перед изображениями ста пятидесяти божеств,воздавая им почести. Не то,чтобы я принижаю такой путь но он не близок мне. Хотя по концовке всё это одно и тоже. И христианство и буддизм и всё остальное. Всё об одном и том же.  Об "атма-вичаре".  ))


А зачем себя насиловать?

----------


## Дмитрий Зэнский

> А зачем себя насиловать?


А кто себя насилует?  :Smilie:  О чём вообще этот коммент был?  :Smilie:

----------

Фил (16.08.2014)

----------


## Фил

Не надо себя насиловать. Никого не надо насиловать.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (17.08.2014)

----------


## Люся Костина

> Уже предвкушаю благородное молчание, подобное хлопку одной ладони


Дзен не выбирают, дзен случается... Когда придет время...

----------


## AndyZ

> Дзен не выбирают, дзен случается... Когда придет время...


Под лежачий камень...




> Веер
> 
>  Священнослужитель Бао-чэ с горы Ма-юй обмахивался веером. К нему подошел монах и
>  спросил: «Господин, природа ветра постоянна, и нет места, которого он не достигает. Почему же тогда вы все еще должны обмахиваться веером?»
> «Хотя вы понимаете, что природа ветра постоянна, - ответил мастер, - вы не понимаете, что значит его проникновение повсюду».
> «Каков же смысл того, что он проникает повсюду?» - спросил монах. Мастер просто обмахнулся веером. Монах поклонился с глубоким почтением.

----------

Алик (18.08.2014), Фил (18.08.2014)

----------


## Андрей Буркалко

> Почему вы выбрали именно дзэн?


У остальных слишком много текста.

----------

